# Anyone up for a Song Title Game?



## OldHippieChick (Oct 15, 2009)

Please come out and play :clap: 

Probably been done before here - but I didn't find it with a search.....

Simple : I'll post a song title and the artist who sang or wrote it. You post another song title useing one word from the previous title. Put your matching word in *Bold *font.

I'll start with the song that was playing when my alarm went off this AM.


ALL SUMMER LONG - Kid Rock

your turn....OHC


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 15, 2009)

Done Before ! ( song title )


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 15, 2009)

awwww


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/search.php?searchid=773266

eace:


----------



## kaotik (Oct 15, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/search.php?searchid=773266
> 
> eace:


vBulletin MessageSorry - no matches. Please try some different terms. ​


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 15, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> *ALL* SUMMER LONG - Kid Rock


 
"*All* You Need Is Love" 1967 Magical Mystery Tour, Beatles, John Lennon


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

"*Love* Is the Drug" ......Roxy Music


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

The *Drugs* Don't Work---the Verve


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 15, 2009)

*Work* To Make It *Work* - Robert Palmer


ChaChing! Double Credit! :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

"*To* All the Girls I've Loved Before"....  Willie Nelson


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 15, 2009)

girls, girls, girls..........motley crue


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

"*Girls* Just Want to Have Lunch,"...... "Weird Al" Yankovic


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 15, 2009)

Miss Otis Regrets She's Unable to *Lunch* Today - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Growdude (Oct 15, 2009)

Jefferson airplane - *Today*


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 15, 2009)

Hang On To Your *Airplane* Honeymoon - Kim Carnes


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 15, 2009)

Hometown *Honeymoon* - Alabama


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

"*Hometown* Blues"...... Tom Petty


----------



## Growdude (Oct 15, 2009)

Why I sing the *Blues *- B.B. King


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 15, 2009)

Folsom Prison *Blues* - Johnny Cash


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 15, 2009)

oh great now i need a song with the word folsom or prison.

lol


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 15, 2009)

or BLUES
couldn't help it - I miss ol Johnny


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2009)

Madison Blues By Elmore James


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 15, 2009)

fergie sings the *blues *,,,,,,, deacon *blue*


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 15, 2009)

blue chair --  morcheeba


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 15, 2009)

The *chair *george strait


----------



## Locked (Oct 15, 2009)

Angry *chair*---Alice in Chains


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Chain* of fools -Aretha Franklin


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

Why do *FOOLS* fall in love? --Frankie Lyman


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

"*Love* Me Tender" ........... Elvis Presley


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

The *Tender* Trap--Frank Sinatra


----------



## astrobud (Oct 15, 2009)

the count of tuscany;; dream theater


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 15, 2009)

Almost Doesn't *Count* -- Brandy


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 16, 2009)

*Almost* You--Elvis Costello


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2009)

"* You *Can't Get There From Here".....The Great Pretender


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 16, 2009)

*Can't* Buy Me Love - The Supremes


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2009)

I *can't* quit you baby - Otis Rush


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 16, 2009)

Be My *Baby* - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2009)

Jump my *baby*- James Harman


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 16, 2009)

One *Jump* Ahead Of The Storm - Eric Clapton


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 16, 2009)

riders on the *storm .....*the doors


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 16, 2009)

Easy *Rider* - Janis Joplin


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 16, 2009)

*Easy* Like Sunday Morning   - Lionel Richie


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 16, 2009)

Some *Sunday* Morning - Frank Sinatra


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 16, 2009)

*Morning* Morgantown--Joni Mitchell


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2009)

"*Morgantown *Song"...... WVU


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 16, 2009)

*Song* Sung Blue--Neil Diamond


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2009)

Statesboro Blues -Allman Brothers Band


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 16, 2009)

Folsom Prison* Blues*--Johnny Cash


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 16, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> oh great now i need a song with the word folsom or prison.
> 
> lol


 
hehehehehe
:giggle: 
My Own *Prison* - Creed


----------



## astrobud (Oct 16, 2009)

my dingaling; chuck berry


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2009)

my mood - BB King


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 17, 2009)

"*Mood* Indigo" Frank Sinatra


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 17, 2009)

*Mood*ring . Mya


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 17, 2009)

"*Ring* of Fire" Johnny Cash


----------



## kiddude (Oct 17, 2009)

sex on *fire* -kings of leon


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 17, 2009)

*Sex* Machine--Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 17, 2009)

prison sex  --  Tool


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 17, 2009)

Folsom *Prison* Blues--Johnny Cash


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 17, 2009)

My Own *Prison*-Creed !


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 17, 2009)

*My *Mtv...    dire straits


----------



## kaotik (Oct 17, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> *My *Mtv... dire straits


  sure you're not thinking of money for nothing?
i don't recall any dire straits sng called my mtv

.. any way

*My* my hey hey  -Neil young


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Joe-Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Locked (Oct 17, 2009)

*Hey* tonight...CCR


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm your baby *tonight*--Whitney Houston


----------



## Locked (Oct 17, 2009)

*Baby* please don't go....Big Joe Williams


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 17, 2009)

*Please* Mr. Postman--Marvelettes?


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 17, 2009)

please me like you want to --  ben harper


----------



## Locked (Oct 17, 2009)

*Like* a virgin...Madonna


----------



## scatking (Oct 17, 2009)

meet virgin-ia - train


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2009)

one more saturday night_Grateful Dead


----------



## scatking (Oct 17, 2009)

one way out - allman bothers


thanks ozzie needed that...


----------



## jmansweed (Oct 17, 2009)

PRISON SONG - System of a down


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 17, 2009)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> PRISON SONG - System of a down


What?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2009)

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JaMBEIM0kM

Prison song by systen of a down


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2009)

The song remains the same -Led Zepplin


----------



## sexytricks (Oct 17, 2009)

try this oh maggie over lunch one day decided to get it back band pls


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2009)

this ain't the "guess the lyrics thread"


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 17, 2009)

Okay...  I can tie this all together with a nice pretty bow, Ozzydiodude...  It's kinda like the Kevin Bacon thing...  everything can relate if you look at the whole picture...  The ONEness of it all mon ami...  

4:47 a.m. (The Remains of Our Love) - Roger Waters​



			
				sexytricks said:
			
		

> try this oh maggie over lunch one day decided to get it back band pls



*Roger Waters...  Get Your Filthy Hands Off My Desert*

Brezhnev took Afghanistan
Begin took Beirut
Galtieri took the Union Jack
and Maggie over lunch one day
took a cruiser with all hands
apparently to make him give it back​


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2009)

giving up the ghost- GZR


----------



## dekgib (Oct 18, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Okay... I can tie this all together with a nice pretty bow, Ozzydiodude... It's kinda like the Kevin Bacon thing... everything can relate if you look at the whole picture... The ONEness of it all mon ami...
> 
> 4:47 a.m. (The Remains of Our Love) - Roger Waters​
> 
> ...


 

Love and Happines ...Al Green


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry, one word song titles leave it open...

We Shall Be Free - Garth Brooks


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2009)

Paying the cost to be the boss - B B King


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 18, 2009)

Find The *Cost* Of Freedom - Crosby Stills Nash and Young


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 18, 2009)

Take It Where You *Find* It - Van Morrison


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 18, 2009)

*You* Asked for It - Mercyful Fate


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 18, 2009)

*It* looks like rain--Grateful Dead


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 18, 2009)

I Can't Stand The *Rain* - Tina Turner


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2009)

For whom *the *bell tolls- Metallica


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2009)

Hells *bell*s...AC-DC


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2009)

Heaven, *Hell* or Houston- ZZ Top


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 18, 2009)

Stairway to *Heaven* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2009)

Going Down *To* die-Danzig


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 18, 2009)

*Down Down Down* - The Presets


CHA-CHING!!!! Triple Pay!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2009)

Devil when *Down* to Georgia- Charley Daniels


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 18, 2009)

*Georgia* On My Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## FUM (Oct 18, 2009)

All Along The Watchtower. Bob Dylan

Words to Live by.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 19, 2009)

Move *Along*--All American Rejects


----------



## the chef (Oct 19, 2009)

*move* your love- the platters


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 19, 2009)

Whole Lotta *Love* Led Zeppelin


----------



## kaotik (Oct 19, 2009)

whole lotta Rosie - AC/DC


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 19, 2009)

Rosie - Jackson Browne

(I almost put 'Whole Lotta Love' Led Zep b4 I went back a page to see the previous title, HippyChick... )


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 20, 2009)

Damn - that Rosie might be the death of this game......

Cracklin' *Rosie* -- Neil Diamond.  

There might be some "Crack" songs out there? (I wouldn't know about such things  )


----------



## astrobud (Oct 20, 2009)

crack that whip; devo   (oh no its devo)


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 20, 2009)

Miracle *Whip*-- (parody of Ozzie's "Miracle Man")


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 20, 2009)

Whiplash-Metallica


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 20, 2009)

*Lash* out at me--Arwen


----------



## monkeybusiness (Oct 21, 2009)

*Out* in the Fields -Gary Moore


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 21, 2009)

Strawberry *Fields* Forever--Beatles


----------



## the chef (Oct 21, 2009)

*Strawberry*wine-Deanna carter


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 21, 2009)

*Wine* Bop Bop ~ Vince Maloy.

eace:


----------



## the chef (Oct 21, 2009)

unskinny *bop*-poison


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 21, 2009)

She's So *Skinny* - Lo Rider


----------



## the chef (Oct 21, 2009)

*She's*gonna make it-Garth Brooks


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 21, 2009)

There Will Be Sad Songs to *Make* You Cry--Billy Ocean


----------



## the chef (Oct 21, 2009)

*sad* songs say so much- Elton john


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 21, 2009)

Some *Say* - Rascal Flatts


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Some*thing in the way - Nirvana


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 21, 2009)

Do you know the *way* to San Jose?--Dionne Warwick


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 24, 2009)

*Do You *Belive In Magic - The Lovin' Spoonfuls


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 24, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> *Do You *Belive In Magic - The Lovin' Spoonfuls


 


Oh  yes  I  do  :bong:


*Magic*  Brownies...:rofl:



Happy  smokeing   *OHC*  :ciao:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Majic man....  *Stevie Nicks


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> *Majic man.... *Stevie Nicks


 
I thought that was Heart?

Black Magic Woman - Santana.  

(Am I playing this right??)


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

Your right *SM ooops 

Back in Black   AC/DC*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

Jet City Woman- Queensryche


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

The Lady wore Black_Queensryche


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Black Heart Inertia (Incubus!)  Love Queensryche too ozzy.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

Fade to black....  Metallica


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Back In The Saddle Again - Gene Autry


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't believe in love- Queensryche


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

back in the saddle again ....  Aerosmith


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Learning To Fly - Pink Floyd


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Damn I give up...and OHC, u deleted your post.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

Fly like an eagle     Steve Miller Band


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 24, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Damn I give up...and OHC, u deleted your post.


 
SmokinMama I'm so sorry - tried to delete quickly when I noticed I screwed up and posted a song Chris had already posted.....

I Believe I Can *Fly* Bianca Somebody


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

No prob OHC.  

Flying High Again - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

High Hopes- Pink Floyd


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

High Voltage - AC/DC


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 24, 2009)

Eight Miles High--The Byrds 

(Sorry SM, I tried like heck to think of any other song with voltage in the title all day long. No luck)


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 24, 2009)

A Thousand *Miles* From Nowhere - Dwight Yoakam
(and there's no place I'd rather be.....)


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

I Can See For Miles - The Who


----------



## the chef (Oct 24, 2009)

*Who* can it be now- Men at work


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Let It Be - The Beatles


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

Take It Back- Pink Floyd


----------



## 420Seattle (Oct 25, 2009)

I  dont  understand....myself


----------



## the chef (Oct 25, 2009)

*Don't* worry be happy- Bobby Mcferrin


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2009)

*Don't* Come around here no more- Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2009)

*Here* We Go Again......Demi Lovato


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 25, 2009)

"Don'cha *Go* 'Way Mad"... The Chairman of the Board


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2009)

"The Show Must *Go* On".....Queen:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

I  must *Go  *smoke my  bong....4u2sm0ke




:bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

*Smoking* in the Boys Room--Brownsville Station


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2009)

Brother's in Arms- Dire Straits


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

*smokeing * in the  boyz  room...Motley crue


am  i  even  doing  this  right?:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2009)

Tangled Up in Blue- Bob Dylan

Must be 4u I don't see Banned under your name


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

Devil with a *Blue* Dress On--Mitch Ryder


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

smokeing *on  *my  Bong...4u2sm0ke


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

On Top Of Old Smoky - The Weavers


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 25, 2009)

Tears of a Clown - *Smokey* Robinson


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 25, 2009)

Driven to *Tears* - The Police


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 26, 2009)

Tracks Of My Tears - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2009)

My Girl - The Temptations


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 26, 2009)

Just My Imagination - The Temptations


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

*Just *Push Play--Stephen Tyler, Aerosmith


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

Im  hitting  my  *Bong  *now...:bong:.....4u2sm0ke


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

The Bongo *Bong*--manu Chao


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Im hitting my *Bong *now...:bong:.....4u2sm0ke


 
You makin' this hard

King Of The* Bongo *- Robbie Williams


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

*King* of the Road---Roger Whittaker


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 26, 2009)

I Just Can't Wait To Be* King *- from The Lion King


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 26, 2009)

The Waiting - Tom Petty


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 26, 2009)

*Waiting* For A Girl Like You - Foreigner


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

*waiting  *for  my  UKgirl....:giggle:    melissa


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 26, 2009)

I Want To Know What Love Is - *Foreigner*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

*Love  *Bites..whitesnake




:bong:


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 26, 2009)

Slow 'n Easy - *Whitesnake*


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

*Easy* Like Sunday Morning--Lionel Ritchie


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 26, 2009)

great song, mama!

I *Like* It *Like* That - Tito Nieves


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 26, 2009)

A*s like *THAT *- Eminem


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

*That's* Amore--some really old fart.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 26, 2009)

It don't mean a thing- if it aint got *that* swing- Duke Ellington


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 26, 2009)

it*dont*come easy = ringo star


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 26, 2009)

*Easy* - The Commodores




			
				mojavemama said:
			
		

> *That's* Amore--some really old fart.



Dean Martin's DEAD fart...  But boy did he LIVE...:holysheep:


----------



## BBFan (Oct 26, 2009)

Peaceful *Easy* Feeling - The Eagles


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 26, 2009)

More Than A *Feeling* - Boston


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

*Feelings*...Queen


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Hooked on a *Feeling*--BJ Thomas


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

how  do ya  come  up  with  the  bold  word...


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 26, 2009)

first highlight the word then just click the upper case B, 2nd from the left, in the quick reply box....


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 26, 2009)

Hard Time Killing Blues - Chris *Thomas* King


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

*Killing* me Softly With His Song--Roberta Flack


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 26, 2009)

*Killing* In The Name Of - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

The *NAME* Game--Shirley Ellis

I got in big trouble when I was young for singing this song with "Chuck" as the name. <G>


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2009)

Run To The Hills- Iron Maiden


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Oklahoma *Hills*--Woody Guthrie


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2009)

Blueberry Hill - various artists.


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2009)

Over the *hiils* -gary stewart


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

*OVER* the Rainbow--Harold Arlen, Dorothy, Toto, The Tin Man, Cowardly Lion, the Scarcrow, The Wizard, the Wicked Witch of the North.....et al.


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2009)

Priceless mama!lol.
Stone cold-*Rainbow*


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

And it *STONED* me--Van Morrison


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2009)

Leather & Lace - Don Henley and Stevie Nicks

(love that song, now I must find it on youtube and have a listen )


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 26, 2009)

Chantilly *Lace* - The Big Bopper


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2009)

:rofl:





:48:



My  *Bong  *tells  me  its  time  to  Hit :bong:


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 27, 2009)

To Be With You - Mr *Big*


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't Worry *Be* Happy--Bobby McFerrin


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 27, 2009)

lap dance- the bloodhound gang


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 27, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> lap dance- the bloodhound gang



Corrected title: 

The Lap Dance is Better when the Stripper is Crying - Bloodhound Gang


*Crying* Time - Ray Charles


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 27, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Corrected title:
> 
> The Lap Dance is Better when the Stripper is Crying - Bloodhound Gang
> 
> ...


i was just doing my part to combat global warming by not posting so many words, lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2009)

:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 27, 2009)

:yeahthat:


:ciao:

:48:
...........................:bong2:................................:bongin:....................................:joint:.......................

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2009)

Smoking The Herb Again - Incubus.

(lost so I thought I'd start all over )


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2009)

yep  Im  smokeing  the  Herb  again:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 27, 2009)

Into The great wide open-Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 27, 2009)

Crash *Into* Me - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 27, 2009)

Puttin' The Dark Back *Into* The Night - Sawyer Brown


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 27, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yep Im smokeing the Herb again:bong:


 
I swear to you - I need me some of that good cheet.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 27, 2009)

*Dark* was the *night* - Cold was the ground - Blind Willie Johnson


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 27, 2009)

*Cold*, Cold Heart--Hank Williams


----------



## pcduck (Oct 27, 2009)

*Cold* Ethyl ........ Vince Neil


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 27, 2009)

*Cold, Cold, Cold* - Little Feat


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 27, 2009)

*Cold* as Ice--Foreigner


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2009)

Cold Hearted Snake- Paula Abdul  :giggle: (not that I was a fan or anything)


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 27, 2009)

*Snake* In The Grass - Vallejo


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2009)

Hungry Like The Wolf- Duran Duran


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 27, 2009)

Of *Wolf* And Man ---Metallica


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2009)

Jack And Dianne  - John Cougar


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Oct 27, 2009)

Jack Daniels if You Please- David Allan Coe


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 27, 2009)

*Please* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 27, 2009)

*Please*, Mr. Postman--Beatles


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2009)

Mr. Brownstone - Guns N Roses


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 27, 2009)

Kiss from a *Rose*--Seal

(I think I cheated. But what other song has Brownstone in it?)


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 28, 2009)

Desert *Rose* - Sting


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

Somewhere in the *Desert*--Ry Cooder


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

*Desert  *growers  rule:lama:




Have  a great  day  everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

ROFL, 4U--don't I WISH! 

It's Murda--Ja *Rule*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2009)

It's Raining Again - Supertramp


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

It's *raining* all over the world--Elo


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 28, 2009)

Make the *World* Go Away - Eddy Arnold


----------



## the chef (Oct 28, 2009)

Fly*Away*-Lenny Kravitz


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 28, 2009)

*Lenny* - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2009)

*Ray* Charles - Georgia On My Mind


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 28, 2009)

Time Out of *Mind* - Steely Dan


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

Caught somewhere in  *TIME*...Iron  Maiden


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

She *Caught* The Katy and Left Me the Mule to Ride--Taj Mahal


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

*Ride  *Hard...Ride  Free...Judast priest


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 28, 2009)

A *Hard* Days Night = Beatles


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 28, 2009)

Cold *Hard* Bit*ch - JET


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Oct 28, 2009)

Smack my *b*tch* up- Prodigy


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2009)

My Imortal - Evanescence


----------



## pcduck (Oct 28, 2009)

*My* One And Only Love......Louis Armstrong


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

*Only* the Lonely--Roy Orbison


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 29, 2009)

So *Lonely* - The Police


----------



## the chef (Oct 29, 2009)

*Only* the *lonely*- the motels


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 29, 2009)

*Only* You and You Alone--Buck Ram


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 29, 2009)

Live like *you* were dying - Tim McGraw


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2009)

*dying  *for  a  :bong: Hit....4u2sm0ke


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2009)

*Like* a Virgin......Madonna


----------



## the chef (Oct 29, 2009)

Just *like* you-Keb Mo'


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 29, 2009)

*Donna* the Prima Donna--Dion


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 29, 2009)

*The* Long, Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 29, 2009)

On the *Road* Again--Willie Nelson


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 29, 2009)

Back in the High Life *Again* - Steve Winwood


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2009)

*High Life*....Toothpick


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

Rocky Mountian High - John Denver


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2009)

High Hopes -Pink Lloyd


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Oct 29, 2009)

How *High*- Methodman/Redman


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2009)

Flyin High Again _Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 29, 2009)

You Sent Me *Flyin*g - Amy Winehouse


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 29, 2009)

*You* Send Me - Sam Cooke


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 29, 2009)

*Send* the Pain Below - Chevelle


----------



## saticus (Oct 30, 2009)

For Earth BELOW-Robin Trower


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Oct 30, 2009)

*Earth* A.D.- Misfits


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 30, 2009)

Heaven Is A Place On *Earth* - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

*Heaven *can  wait...Iron  maiden  :lama:



now  wheres  my  Bong??


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 30, 2009)

Stairway To *Heaven* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 30, 2009)

*Stairway* to the Stars--Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 30, 2009)

Keeper of the *Stars* - Tracy Byrd


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 30, 2009)

*Keep* Off My Mountain-- Cliff Adams


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

Rocky *Mountain  *HIGH Colorado...John  Denver


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 30, 2009)

Ain't no Mountain *High* Enough--Marvin Gaye


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 30, 2009)

*Ain't* No Sunshine When She's Gone - Bill Withers


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice To *No* You - Incubus.  (and yea a typo, so what)


----------



## the chef (Oct 30, 2009)

So into *you*- Ambrosia


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

*You* Are The Sunshine Of My Life - Stevie Wonder (??)


----------



## the chef (Oct 30, 2009)

Good one!
I *Wonder* why- curtis stigers


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

*I* Miss You - Blink 182


----------



## the chef (Oct 30, 2009)

*Missing you* - john waite


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

Missing - Evanescence 
 (I locked it up, didnt I)


----------



## the chef (Oct 30, 2009)

Lovers*Scence* peaches & herb


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 31, 2009)

Good one!

Apple, *Peaches*, Pumpkin Pie--Jay and the Romantics


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2009)

Cherry Pie - Poison


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 31, 2009)

Cherry Lips (Go Baby Go) - Garbage


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 31, 2009)

*Baby* Please Don't Go--Joe Williams


----------



## kaotik (Oct 31, 2009)

Jonathan Edwards - Sunshine (*Go* away today)


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 31, 2009)

Ain't No *Sunshine* on my Shoulders - Bill Withers/John Denver


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 31, 2009)

*sunshine* on a rainy day ~~Zoe young


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 31, 2009)

Runnin' Down *a* Dream- Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 31, 2009)

day*dream* belivers ~~~the monkeys


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 31, 2009)

Moonage *Daydream* - David Bowie


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 31, 2009)

*MOON* river--Andy Williams


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 31, 2009)

*Moon* and Sun - Gomez


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 31, 2009)

Blue *Moon* - Frank Sinatra and others...


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

Mr. *Blue* Sky-ELO


----------



## fishboybug (Oct 31, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Mr. *Blue* Sky-ELO


* blue-*eiffel 65?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2009)

death is yours, your veins have dried
starring eyes of glass now empty
still you speak with lips so cold
in my head i hear you cry.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 1, 2009)

ROFL...Puff, you posted your lyrics in the song TITLE thread instead of the Lyrics thread. Guess I know what you've been smokin.' <G>

I'm going to start back with Blue Eiffel 65. 

Rambler *65*--Ben Vaughn


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 1, 2009)

he  he oops.....


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 1, 2009)

yeah, but it's so nice when it happens among those of us to whom it also happens. <g> Like, at least once a day for me.....Hahh!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 1, 2009)

back on task again....

Rambler *65*--Ben Vaughn


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 1, 2009)

Midnight *Rambler* - Rolling Stones


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Round *Midnight*-Thelonious Monk

(That jazz song has literally been on over one thousand albums, covered and played by tons of artists since the 1940's!!)


----------



## greenthoughts (Nov 1, 2009)

Burning of the Midnight Lamp---Jimi Hendrix (the greatest ever)


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Burning* down the house-Talking heads


----------



## Locked (Nov 1, 2009)

*House* of pain-Van Halen


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 1, 2009)

Our *House* - Crosby Stills Nash and Young


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 1, 2009)

Hyacinth *House* -The Doors


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 1, 2009)

*house *of the rising sun --the animals


----------



## kaotik (Nov 1, 2009)

CCR - Bad Moon *Rising*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

Bark at  the  *MOON*...OZZY:lama:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 1, 2009)

My dog can't *bark* - Muddy Waters


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 1, 2009)

Who Let the *Dog*s out? --Baha Band


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 1, 2009)

*Dogs* of War -Pink Floyd


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 1, 2009)

*War* - Edwin Starr


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2009)

Civil War- Guns N Roses


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

*Dog  *eat  Dog....AC/DC


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 1, 2009)

Gotta Get Something to *Eat*--Peter Yourke


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2009)

me  too...Im  *Hungry*...what  ya  haveing  *mojave*?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

Hungry Like The Wolf- Duran Duran


----------



## kaotik (Nov 2, 2009)

of *wolf* and man - metallica


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 2, 2009)

21st Century Schizoid *Man* - King Crimson


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

Mr. Tambourine Man - The Byrds

:heart: (always loved that 1)


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 2, 2009)

You Ain't Nuthin' But A Hound *Dog*--Elvis


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

cough cough   :giggle:


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 2, 2009)

*You* - Candlebox


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

You Don't Bring Me Flowers - Neil Diamond


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 2, 2009)

Plastic *flowers* on the highway - The Drive-By Truckers


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 2, 2009)

Rockin' Down The *Highway* - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2009)

*Rockin  *the  BEER Gut....I  dont  know...lol..  country  song


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Rockin  *the  BEER Gut....I  dont  know...lol..  country  song



*Rockin* the Beer Gut - Trailer Choir  



*Gut* Feeling (Slap your mammy) - Devo


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 2, 2009)

More than a *Feeling*--Boston


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 2, 2009)

Hooked on a *Feeling* - Blue Swede


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

Just A Phase - Incubus


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 2, 2009)

Taken to the Next *Phase*--Isely Brothers


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Nov 3, 2009)

hold ya head up-2 pac


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 3, 2009)

Take Hold Of The Flame- Queensryche


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 3, 2009)

Every Breath You *Take *- Police 

Happy Birthday *SmokinMom*


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 3, 2009)

*Take* my breath away- Berlin


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 3, 2009)

harder to *breath*  marroon five


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 3, 2009)

Think you mean breathe ukgirl.  

*Breathe*- Pink Floyd.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2009)

The air that I breathe -Simple Red


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 3, 2009)

Walking in the* Air*--Howard Blake


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2009)

Into *the* Great Wide Open- Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 3, 2009)

*Great* Balls of Fire--Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 3, 2009)

We Didn't Start The *Fire* - Billy Joel


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 3, 2009)

Light My *Fire*--The Doors


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 3, 2009)

Blinded by the *Light* - Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 3, 2009)

three *blind* mice--my mom?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 3, 2009)

Once twice *three *times a lady = lionel richie


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 3, 2009)

green eyed *lady*--sugarloaf


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Green*, Green Grass Of Home - Elvis Presley


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 3, 2009)

ever*green*   will young


----------



## tcbud (Nov 3, 2009)

*Home* on the Range ...anonomous


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 3, 2009)

*home* is where the heart is-Lynard Skynard

(BTW tcbud, your avatar is an absolutely beautiful picture of green tree python(chondro), I used to work at a herpetological pet store years ago and that is one of my all time favorite snakes!)


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 3, 2009)

*where* have all the cowboys gone?--paula cole

CAD--how cool you worked in a herp store! know much about aquatic turtles? I do RES rescue. I clicker train them to do tricks.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Gone*- Montgomery Gentry


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2009)

Good Lovin' *Gone* Bad -Bad Company


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 3, 2009)

You've lost that *lovin'* feelin' - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2009)

You make *Lovin'* fun- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Fun* things to funk-NOFX
..................../\..................
(changed it to a PG rating, lol)


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 3, 2009)

These are a few of my Favorite *Things*---Rogers and Hammerstein


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2009)

Eyes *of* A Stranger- Queensryche


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 4, 2009)

Lying Eyes - Eagles


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 4, 2009)

Smoke Gets in your *Eyes*--The Platters


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 4, 2009)

:tokie: Up In *Smoke* - Cheech and Chong (hehehe)


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 4, 2009)

*IN*the ghetto = elvis presley


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2009)

Are You *In -* Incubus


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 4, 2009)

*You*- Bad Religion


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 4, 2009)

We will rock *you* - Queen


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2009)

Rock The Casbah (sp??) by The Clash


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 4, 2009)

Wearing *the* inside out- Pink Floyd


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 4, 2009)

*Inside* the Taj Mahal--Paul Horn


----------



## greenthoughts (Nov 4, 2009)

Devil *Inside*  -  INXS


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 4, 2009)

Shout at the *Devil* Motley Crue


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2009)

A Crow Left Of *The* Murder-Incubus


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 4, 2009)

Sign *of* the times- Queensryche


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 5, 2009)

Born Under a Bad *Sign* - Jimi Hendrix, Cream, etc...


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2009)

*A* Certain Shade Of Green - Incubus.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 5, 2009)

A *Certain* Romance--The Arctic Monkeys


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2009)

It's *A* Heartache - Rod Stewart


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 5, 2009)

*It's* All Over Now, Baby Blue--Bob Dylan


----------



## kaotik (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blue* Sky - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blue* Monday - Fats Domino


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 5, 2009)

Stormy *Monday*--T-Bone Walker


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 5, 2009)

Stormy *Weather*--Harold Arlen


----------



## kaotik (Nov 5, 2009)

couldn't stand the *Weather* - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 5, 2009)

*Stand* By Me--Ben E. King


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 5, 2009)

Show *me* how to live - Audioslave


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 5, 2009)

*How to *Avoid Disaster--The Saints


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 5, 2009)

midnight train *to*Georgia = otis reading


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 5, 2009)

In The Midnight Hour--Wilson Picket


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 5, 2009)

One *HOUR* in Paradise--Spyhunter


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 6, 2009)

Two tickets to *Paradise* - Eddie Money


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Nov 6, 2009)

*to* the threshold- hatebreed


----------



## Thomas420 (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome 2 The Jungle _ Gunz N -roses,,,


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 6, 2009)

*Jungle* Love - Steve Miller Band


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 6, 2009)

All You Need Is *Love*--The Beatles


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

You *Need *a Love Like Mine--Bud MacGuire and Larry Butler


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 6, 2009)

Working In A Coal *Mine*--Lee Dorsey


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 6, 2009)

Working Man-Rush


----------



## kaotik (Nov 6, 2009)

simple *man* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

*simple *minds..Alive  and  Kickin


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

New York State of *Mind*--Billy Joel


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2009)

*New* Moon On Monday - Duran Duran


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 6, 2009)

Brand *New*- Beastie Boys


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm a *Brand*ed Man--Merle Haggard


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 6, 2009)

*im*all shook up =elvis


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 6, 2009)

Jailhouse Rock - *Elvis*


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

He's In The *Jailhouse* Now--Ralph Stanley


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 6, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> He's In The *Jailhouse* Now--Ralph Stanley



get out of my head, mama! i swear, i was just singing that song in mead.... i watched O' Brother yesterday and it's been stuck every since! so, on that note....

Oh Death - *Ralph Stanley*


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, you got me back, flesh, with "Oh, Death!"  I LOOOOVE O'Brother and all the music. 

Song of *Death*--John Barry


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 6, 2009)

me too, mama.... that soundtrack is great....

Love *Song* - Tesla


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2009)

The *Song* Remains The Same- Led Zeppelin


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 6, 2009)

Sigh of *the* times-Queensryche


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 6, 2009)

The *Times* They Are A Changin'--Bob Dylan


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 6, 2009)

All Along the Watchtower - *Bob Dylan*


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 6, 2009)

Where Have *All* The Flowers Gone--Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 6, 2009)

Set *the* Controls for the Heart of the Sun-d pink floyd


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 6, 2009)

Barracuda - *Heart*


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

*BAR* room Girls--Allison Krause


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 7, 2009)

Ball *Room* Blitz - Sweet


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 7, 2009)

Big *Ball*s -AC/DC


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 7, 2009)

The *Big* Country--Talking Heads


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

If That Ain't *Country*--David Allen Coe


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 7, 2009)

*That*'s All Right -Jimmy Rogers


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 7, 2009)

ALL you need is LOVE-The Beatles


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 7, 2009)

*All*- Descendents


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

*All* You Get From Love is a Love Song--the Carpenters


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 7, 2009)

This Calling - *All* That Remains


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Nov 7, 2009)

ALL!

The Descendents....


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

Everything I Own Has Got a *Dent*--Randy Travis


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Nov 7, 2009)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> *All*- Descendents


 
Oops, someone already said it....sorry Manny!  Good taste in music though...

K, back to the thread...


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Nov 7, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Everything I Own Has Got a *Dent*--Randy Travis


 
This was the last one before I interjected my apologies...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 7, 2009)

*Everything* you want - Vertical Horizon


----------



## kaotik (Nov 7, 2009)

(i hate) *Everything* about you - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 7, 2009)

Irresponsible hate *anthem*- Marilyn Manson


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

Call Me *Irresponsible*--Michael Buble


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 7, 2009)

Take It Out On *Me* - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 7, 2009)

Take This Job and Shove It--Johnny Paycheck


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 7, 2009)

*Take* This Life - In Flames


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 7, 2009)

*Take *It Back- Pink Floyd


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

Way *Back* Into Love--Sam Milby


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 8, 2009)

My *way*-Frank Sinatra


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 8, 2009)

Got *My* Mojo Working- Ann Cole


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2009)

*Working  *for  a  liveing...Hueie lewis..(sp)


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 8, 2009)

*For* whom the bell tolls- Metallica


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 8, 2009)

Sure Got Cold After *The *rain Fell = ZZ top


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2009)

*After  *and  Forever...Iron  Maiden


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 8, 2009)

Diamonds are *Forever*--Shirley Bassey


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 8, 2009)

The boys *are* back in town- Thin Lizzy


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 8, 2009)

*Back* In Day - Pharcyde


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 8, 2009)

I Dream *In * Infrared-QueenSryche


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2009)

*Dream  *on...AeroSmith


----------



## pcduck (Nov 8, 2009)

Raindrops Keep Falling *On* My Head.......B. J. Thomas


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 8, 2009)

*My* Balls Your Chin - Snot

hope nobody gets offended by this one.... it is an actual song and band....


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 8, 2009)

Now we're talkin' about REAL teabagging, Flesh! ROFl....love it..

Little *CHIN*a Girl--David Bowie


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2009)

*Girl *sGirls Girls...Motley Crue


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 9, 2009)

*girls* just wanna have fun --cyndi lauper


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

*Just* the two of us- grover washington


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 9, 2009)

*two *suns in the sunset = pink floyd


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

*Two* tickets to paradise- Eddie money


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 9, 2009)

it takes *two *baby = marvin gaye


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

*Take* the Money and Run--Steve Miller Blues Band


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

Be my little *baby* Eddie mony & ronnie spector


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

AAugh Mmama!  Run around-*Blues* Traveler


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 9, 2009)

*Run*ning Down a Dream Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 9, 2009)

*Down* by the river- Dwarves


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 9, 2009)

Going Down--Jeff Beck


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 9, 2009)

*Loser* - Beck


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

*Beautiful* Loser--Bob Seger


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2009)

Cute is  what  we  aim  for....*LOSER*



hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdzvSqvszfo



:ciao:


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 9, 2009)

Scream, *Aim*, Fire - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2009)

*fire *burning on the dance floor...Sean Kingston




:bong:


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 9, 2009)

*Fire* Woman - The Cult


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

Always a *Woman* to Me--Billy Joel


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 10, 2009)

*Me* and my uncle- Grateful Dead


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 10, 2009)

*Uncle* Meat--Frank Zappa


----------



## greenthoughts (Nov 10, 2009)

Meatplow - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 11, 2009)

And it *Stone*d Me--Van Morrison


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2009)

*Me *and you...Kenny Chesney


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 11, 2009)

*YOU* Light UP My Life (gag) - Debbie Boone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2009)

*Life  *is a  Highway......RaSCALL  FLATS


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 11, 2009)

Lost *Highway* - Hank


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 11, 2009)

*Lost* In The Masquerade--Leon Russell


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 11, 2009)

Life *In The* Fast Lane - Eagles


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 11, 2009)

Penny *Lane* - The Beatles


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 11, 2009)

If I Had a Magic *PENNY*--Malvina Reynolds (who picked me up once hitchhiking in the early 70's!)


----------



## SativaWeed (Nov 12, 2009)

Penny on the *TRAIN* track -- Ben Kweller


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 12, 2009)

TRAIN Kept Rolling, Areosmith


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 12, 2009)

*Rolling* and Tumbling--Muddy Waters


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Nov 12, 2009)

Peter Tosh's "Legalize It"  Didnt pick it just came on.  Good site called Pandora.com.  Put in a name of an artist or song and the site compiles music for you.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 12, 2009)

Beat *It* - Michael Jackson


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 12, 2009)

Any Way You Want *It* - Journey


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 12, 2009)

Choosing my own *way* of life- Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 13, 2009)

*Life*--Our Lady Peace


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 13, 2009)

How To Save A *Life* - The Fray


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 13, 2009)

*Save* Me - Damage Plan


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 13, 2009)

Don't Do *Me* Like That_ Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Nov 14, 2009)

"bust dem shut" bob marley


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 14, 2009)

Get Up, Stand Up - *Bob Marley*


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 15, 2009)

*Up*, Up and Away--5th Dimension


----------



## saticus (Nov 16, 2009)

So Far AWAY - Carol King


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 16, 2009)

Never *Far* Away--Jim Brickman


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2009)

so *far* away-staind, hey mmama!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 16, 2009)

"My Wife is In the Dishwasher Singing Harmony"--Desert Dudette (Raggin on you, Chef!) 


*So* New, There's Still No Title--Buddy Miller


----------



## the chef (Nov 17, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: a line of calculators will get him in -the chefy quartet:rofl: 

say it isn't *so*-hall and oats


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Miranda that ghost just *isn't* holy anymore - Mars Volta


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 17, 2009)

The *Ghost* of Tom Joad--Bruce Springsteen


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tom* Sawyer - Rush


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 18, 2009)

I Can't Quit You, Baby--Otis *Rush*


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 18, 2009)

2 Legit 2 *Quit*--MC Hammer


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 18, 2009)

Girls Lie *Too  * - Terri Clark

*Dont think youre the only ones
Who bend it, break it, stretch it some.
We learn from you,
Girls lie too. :hubba: *


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 19, 2009)

Some *Girls*--The Stones


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 19, 2009)

*Some* Enchanted Evening--Richard Rogers


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Trails To You--Roy *Rogers*


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 20, 2009)

You Made Me So Very *Happy*---Blood, Sweat and Tears


----------



## scatking (Nov 20, 2009)

Castles Made of Sand - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 21, 2009)

Sand In The Vaseline--Talking Heads (Do CD titles count?)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2009)

:ciao:

just  passing  threw....*4u2sm0ke*

:bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 21, 2009)

Castles Made of *Sand*--Jimi Hendrix

Pencil--OUCH on the sand in the vaseline, and 4U, waving at you!


----------



## kaotik (Nov 21, 2009)

scatking said:
			
		

> Castles Made of Sand - Jimi Hendrix





			
				PencilHead said:
			
		

> Sand In The Vaseline--Talking Heads (Do CD titles count?)





			
				mojavemama said:
			
		

> Castles Made of *Sand*--Jimi Hendrix


 
:rofl: :bong2: :fly: little high are we?  :cop: 

Who *Made* Who  - AC/DC


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 21, 2009)

*Who* are you? - The Who


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 21, 2009)

Wish *YOU* were Here--Pink Floyd


Sorry, Kaotic--you caught me this time! Oops, stoned...


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 22, 2009)

WERE are we running-- Lenny Kravets


----------



## kaotik (Nov 22, 2009)

people *are* strange - the doors


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 22, 2009)

*Strange* Things Are Happening--Red Buttons


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 22, 2009)

Wild *Thing*--The Troggs


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 22, 2009)

Take a Walk on the *Wild* Side--Lou Reed


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 23, 2009)

Float *On*--Modest Mouse


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 23, 2009)

*FLOAT *Like a Butterfly--Pama


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 23, 2009)

What I *Like* About You--The Romantics


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 23, 2009)

Rock With *You* - Michael Jackson


----------



## Jerseydude (Nov 23, 2009)

*Rock* Around the Clock -- Bill Haley


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 23, 2009)

*The *Great Gig In The Sky-Pink Floyd


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 24, 2009)

Lucy in the *SKY* with Diamonds--Beatles


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 24, 2009)

*In*-A-Gada-Da-Vida--Iron Butterfly


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 24, 2009)

Shes *in* parties-Bauhaus


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 24, 2009)

*She's* Come Undone--Guess Who


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 24, 2009)

*She* rides- Danzig


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 24, 2009)

Free *Ride*--Edgar Winter


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 24, 2009)

You Set Me *Free*--Michelle Branch


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 25, 2009)

*Me* and Bobby McGee--Kris Kristofferson


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 26, 2009)

Smoke *and* Get High by Project Pat. Gotta love that rizzty rip rap


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 27, 2009)

*Get* Up, Stand Up--Bob Marley


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 27, 2009)

*Stand* By Me--Ben E. King


----------



## Jerseydude (Nov 27, 2009)

Down *By* The River - Neil Young


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 27, 2009)

Hell Of A Life - *Down*


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 28, 2009)

Long hard road out of *hell* -Marilyn Manson


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 28, 2009)

Cycle *of* Sixty -g//z//r


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 28, 2009)

When I'm *Sixty*-Four--Beatles


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 29, 2009)

I Can't Help Myself - *Four* Tops


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 29, 2009)

*Can't* Help Falling In Love With You--Elvis Presley


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 29, 2009)

Hammer *In* My Hand - Grady


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 30, 2009)

Ten ton *hammer*- Machinehead


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 30, 2009)

16 *Ton*s--Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 30, 2009)

Close My Eyes Forever - Ozzy Osbourne & Lita *Ford*


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 30, 2009)

Dancing with Tears in My *Eyes*--Ultravox


----------



## Locked (Nov 30, 2009)

*Dancing with My*self..--Billy Idol


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 30, 2009)

*Dancing* In The Streets - Van Halen


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 1, 2009)

Takin' it to the *Streets* - The Doobie Bros.


----------



## PencilHead (Dec 1, 2009)

The Hardest Button *To* Button--White Stripes


----------



## fleshstain (Dec 1, 2009)

Slow 'n Easy - *White* Snake


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 1, 2009)

*Slow* Night So Long - Kings of Leon


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 1, 2009)

creatures of the *Night* - KISS


----------



## PencilHead (Dec 2, 2009)

Last *Kiss*--Wayne Cochran/The Cavaliers/Pearl Jam


----------



## Jerseydude (Dec 2, 2009)

The *Last* Dance - Neil Young


----------



## PencilHead (Dec 3, 2009)

Forever *Young*--Bob Dylan


----------



## fleshstain (Dec 3, 2009)

*Forever* - As I Lay Dying


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 3, 2009)

Am *I* Demon-Danzig


----------



## fleshstain (Dec 3, 2009)

Waking the *Demon* - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 3, 2009)

*The* ride-David Allan Coe


----------



## fleshstain (Dec 3, 2009)

Slow *Ride* - Foghat


----------



## PencilHead (Dec 4, 2009)

*Slow*--My Bloody Valentine


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 7, 2009)

Drown me *slow*ly - Audioslave


----------



## Marsrover1 (Dec 8, 2009)

SLOW turning- John Hiatt


----------



## PencilHead (Dec 8, 2009)

*Turn, Turn, Turn*--The Byrds


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 20, 2009)

It's My Turn - Diana Ross


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 20, 2009)

*MY* ding a ling -Chuck Berry


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 22, 2009)

All of *My* Love - Led Zeppelin


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 10, 2010)

Where Is The *Love* - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 10, 2010)

Paint It *Black*--The Stones


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the *Black* Parade - My Chemical Romance


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 10, 2010)

Bulls on *Parade* - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome To the *Machine*--Pink Floyd


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome *To* The Jungle - Guns n Roses


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 12, 2010)

*Jungle* Love...the Steve Miller Band


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2010)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> *Jungle* Love...the Steve Miller Band


 
Excellent tune monkeybusiness.

*Love* In An Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 13, 2010)

All You Need Is *Love*--The Beatles


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice To Know *You* - Incubus


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 13, 2010)

The Hardest Button *To* Button--White Stripes


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2010)

Seven Nation Army- * White Stripes*  (it works, right?  )


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 13, 2010)

*Seven*th Son--Willie Dixon


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 16, 2010)

Carry On Wayward *Son* - Kansas


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

Bring It *On* Home - Led Zeppelin


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2010)

*On* the Turning Away--Pink Floyd


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

In *The* End - Linkin Park


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 16, 2010)

It's *The End *Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - R.E.M.


----------



## painterdude (Jan 16, 2010)

HI Old Hippie Chick....love the CONDESCENDING stuff, reminds me of someone that gives me the creeps


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> It's *The End *Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - R.E.M.


 
*I* Drink Alone-- George Thorogood and the Destroyers


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 16, 2010)

I Think I'll Just Stay Here and *Drink* - Merle Haggard


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 16, 2010)

should I *stay* or should I go -the Clash


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 17, 2010)

Don't Let the Sun *Go* Down on Me - Elton John


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2010)

What You *don't* Know Sure Can Hurt You-- Twisted Sister


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2010)

Love *Hurts-* Nazareth


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2010)

*Love* is a battle Field-Pat Benatar


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2010)

You picked A Fine Time to Leave me Lucille-Kenny Rogers

:rofl:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 19, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You picked A Fine Time to Leave me Lucille-Kenny Rogers
> 
> :rofl:


With four hungry children and a crop in the* field *.....
(step away from the brownies SMom)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

:confused2: I thought it was "leave me loose wheel":rofl:

*You *can't stop rock 'n' roll-Twisted Sister


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh *Sister*--Bob Dylan


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2010)

Sister Christian - Night Ranger


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Soul *Sister* - Train


----------



## Marsrover1 (Jan 20, 2010)

SISTER Marry Elaphent-- Cheach and Chong 

Young man  now give me that knife, wooosh thunkkkkk ,  thank you


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 21, 2010)

Cumbersome--Seven *Mary* Three


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2010)

*Seven* - Prince


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Jan 21, 2010)

Love is my religion- Ziggy Marley


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2010)

Losing My *Religion* - REM


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 22, 2010)

*Loosing* You--Lisa Left   Eye Lopez


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2010)

*You* Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey JOE - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 23, 2010)

*Hey* Jude--The Beetles


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2010)

*Hey Hey * What Can I Do - Led Zeppelin


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 25, 2010)

My My *Hey Hey*--Neil Young/Crazy Horse


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey You -- Pink Floyd


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2010)

Learn *You* Inside Out - Lifehouse


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 26, 2010)

*Inside* Job--Pearl Jamb


----------



## Marsrover1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Take this *JOB*and shove it - Mearl Haggard and various others


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 26, 2010)

Down To Seeds *And* Stems Again--Commander Cody and The Lost Planet Airmen

(Johnny Paycheck/David Allen Coe)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2010)

*Down* -311


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 26, 2010)

Goin' *Down*--Jeff Beck Growup


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2010)

*Down*town - Petula Clark


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2010)

I won't back *Down*--Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2010)

*I* Want To Break Free - Queen


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 27, 2010)

*Now I Wanna Be* Your Dog--Iggy and the Stooges


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2010)

What *I* Got - Sublime


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 29, 2010)

I Just Don't Know *What* To Do With Myself--The White Stripes


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

*I * Get It - Chevelle


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2010)

I am(I'm Me) -Twisted Sister


----------



## EDGY (Jan 30, 2010)

*I* am the walrus - Beatles


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 30, 2010)

We Got The *Beat*--The Go-Go's


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2010)

*The* Way *We* Were - Barbara Streisand

(do I get double points?  )


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 31, 2010)

Ba Ba Ba, Ba *Barbara* Ann--The Beach Boys


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

*Ann*ie Get Your Gun - Doris Day


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 31, 2010)

A Sweet Little Bullet from a Pretty Blue *Gun* - Tom Waits


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

*A* Certain Shade Of Green - Incubus


----------



## FUM (Jan 31, 2010)

Tennessee state prison. Old blues song


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 31, 2010)

Tennesee Wig Walk - Russ Morgan Orchestra


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

*Walk* The Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## dragracer (Jan 31, 2010)

*walk *don't run- The ventures


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

*Walk* This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

*Walk* of life -Dire Straits


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

Jesus *Of* Suburbia - Greenday


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 31, 2010)

Buddah of *suburbia
david Bowie*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

A Certain Shade *Of* Green - Incubus. 

(yea I know I used it on the last page but dammit I was stuck. )


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 1, 2010)

A whiter *shade *of pale
Procol Harum


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

She's *A* Rebel - Greenday


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 1, 2010)

*She's* a lady.     Tom Jones


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 1, 2010)

Sad Eyed *Lady *Of The Lowlands--Bob Dylan


----------



## Qman (Feb 1, 2010)

Drug *of* Choice--Alice in Chains


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 1, 2010)

The Perfect *Drug* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Qman (Feb 1, 2010)

*The* Chain--Fleetwood Mac


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

On *The* Turning Away - Pink Floyd


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 1, 2010)

Come *away* with me.    Norah Jones


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

Give *Me* Novacaine - Greenday


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 1, 2010)

*Novocaine*.   Alice Cooper


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

Co*caine* - Eric Clapton


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 1, 2010)

*cocaine* Cowboy.   DJ Khaled


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

I Wanna Be A *Cowboy* - Boys Don't Cry


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 1, 2010)

I *wanna* know what love is
Foreigner


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

*I* Don't Care - Greenday


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 1, 2010)

Take *care* of your cares
Frankie Lane


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

Every Breath You *Take* - The Police


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 3, 2010)

R.O.C.K. in the *You* S.A.--John Mellencamp


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2010)

Get *In * The Ring - Guns N Roses


----------



## SativaWeed (Feb 4, 2010)

Into *THE* black - Neil Young


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

*The* Unforgiven - Metallica


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

Into *The* Great Wide Open - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 5, 2010)

Major *Tom*--David Bowie


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2010)

*Tom* Sawyer - Rush


----------



## kaotik (Feb 5, 2010)

how ya supposed to go off that?

first time i *sawyer* face   ??  lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2010)

:spit:   Hahahaha kaotic..

How about like this.  

American Girl - *Tom* Petty


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 5, 2010)

Some *Girls*--Stones


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2010)

*Girls* Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 14, 2010)

I *wanna*
All American Rejects


----------



## growman05 (Feb 14, 2010)

*American* Women- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 14, 2010)

*women*
Foreigner


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 14, 2010)

Only *Women* Bleed - Alice Cooper


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 15, 2010)

Let It *Bleed*--Stones


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't *Let* The Sun Go Down On Me- Elton John


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 15, 2010)

Here Comes The* Sun* - The Beatles


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

*Here * In My Room - Incubus

:heart:


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 15, 2010)

Girl, You Have No Faith *In* Medicine--The White Stripes


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

7 Nation Army- *The White Stripes*


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 15, 2010)

Cherokee *Nation*
Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Lonely *Nation* ~Switchfoot


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 15, 2010)

*Lonely* Boy--Paul Anka


----------



## spaceface (Feb 16, 2010)

Budsmokers Only-Bone Thugs N Harmony


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

*Only* The Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 16, 2010)

God Save *The* Queen--Sex Pistols


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

Killer *Queen*  -  *Queen*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2010)

*Queen* of the Reich -*Queensryche*


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

Candle In *The* Wind - Elton John


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

Against the *Wind*

Bob Seger


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 16, 2010)

The *wind*
Cat Stevens


----------



## spaceface (Feb 16, 2010)

Dust in the Wind-Kansas


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 16, 2010)

Another one bites the *dust*
Queen


----------



## spaceface (Feb 16, 2010)

Devils and Dust- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 16, 2010)

*devils* dance
metallica


----------



## spaceface (Feb 16, 2010)

Sympathy for the Devil- The Stones


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome To *The* Jungle- Guns N Roses


----------



## spaceface (Feb 16, 2010)

Bubba shot THE jukebox- Dennis Linde


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

*Jukebox* Hero - Foreigner


----------



## spaceface (Feb 16, 2010)

Jukebox Baby-Perry Como


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2010)

My Melancholy *Baby* - Dean Martin


----------



## spaceface (Feb 17, 2010)

Pretty BABY-Blondie


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2010)

*Baby* Blue - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## spaceface (Feb 17, 2010)

BABY love-The Supremes


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2010)

Save Your *Love* - Great White


----------



## spaceface (Feb 17, 2010)

all out of LOVE-Air Supply


----------



## kaotik (Feb 17, 2010)

all of my *love* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## spaceface (Feb 17, 2010)

LOVE shack-The B52's


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2010)

*Love* Me Tender - Elvis


----------



## spaceface (Feb 18, 2010)

Sunshine of your LOVE-Eric Clapton


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2010)

You Are The *Sunshine* Of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2010)

On *The* Turning Away--Pink Floyd


----------



## spaceface (Feb 18, 2010)

Far AWAY- Nickleback


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 1, 2010)

Fly *Away*--Lenny Kravitz


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 3, 2010)

*Flies* In The Vaseline--Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## todoobie (Mar 3, 2010)

:hubba: OHC= Hello its me, who sang it??


----------



## todoobie (Mar 3, 2010)

very good penhead:ignore:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 23, 2012)

I always thought this thread was fun (todoobie, the answer to your question to OHC is 
Todd Rundgren
Hello, It's Me lyrics)
The last song title was from Pencilhead; Flies in the vaseline -stone temple pilots~~ 

Taking one word from that song.....(actually two, LOL)
Dance in *the* Dark - Lady Gaga

LET'S PLAY THIS GAME AGAIN!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 23, 2012)

todoobie said:
			
		

> :hubba: OHC= Hello its me, who sang it??


Todd Rundgren  GTP got my back... sorry - was out protesting something....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 23, 2012)

And We *Dance*d - The Hooters :hubba:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 23, 2012)

Rain *Dance* Maggie- The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 23, 2012)

Set fire to the *Rain* ~~~~ Adele


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2012)

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 23, 2012)

*Purple *Haze ~~~ Jimi Hendrix


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 23, 2012)

*Purple* People Eater
Sheb Wooley


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 23, 2012)

*People* are Strange ~~~ Doors


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2012)

Shiny Happy *People* - REM


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 23, 2012)

*Happy* ~~ The Rolling Stones

(Sorry for the one word title, but you _can_ use the artist/group words too if I remember correct)


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 23, 2012)

*Happy* Happy Joy Joy -- The Screamin Lederhosen


----------



## Roddy (Jan 23, 2012)

*Happy* cuz I'm going home...Chicago


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweet *Home* Alabama    
Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweet Leaf -  Black Sabbath


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweet Child of Mine - guns n roses


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 23, 2012)

sweet emotion---aerosmith


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 23, 2012)

*sweet* escape- Gwen Stefani

lol  not much on the song but shes smokin :hubba::hubba:


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 23, 2012)

sweet dreams - marilyn manson


----------



## Xeblaro (Jan 23, 2012)

In Your Wildest Dreams - Moody Blues


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 23, 2012)

Running down A *Dream*- Tom Petty


----------



## Irish (Jan 23, 2012)

*Dream *weaver...Gary Wright


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 23, 2012)

*Dream* on-Aerosmith


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Dream A Little Dream Of Me - The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 23, 2012)

California *Dream*in -- The Mamas and the Papas


(one of my all-time favs)


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 23, 2012)

Dani *California*- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Roddy (Jan 23, 2012)

*Dreaming* in Columbian....Megadeth, I believe!


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 23, 2012)

dreaming of you - bob dylan


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 23, 2012)

New Gold Dream -- Simple Minds


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 23, 2012)

When my Blue Moon Turns to *Gold* Again ~~ Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 23, 2012)

*Gold* -- Spandau Ballet


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2012)

*Golden* Earring - Twilight Zone
Lol can I do that??


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 23, 2012)

Twilight Zone -- Rush (I was wondering the same thing)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2012)

*Rush*- Red Barchetta


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 23, 2012)

Rush -- Limelight


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2012)

*Rush* - Trees


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 23, 2012)

rush - tom sawyer


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 23, 2012)

*Tommy*  the cat -  Primus


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 24, 2012)

*cat*scratch fever---ted nugent


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 24, 2012)

cat stevens---wild world


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 24, 2012)

cat's squirrel---cream or jethro tull


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 24, 2012)

Ray Stevens - The Mississippi Squirrel Revival

just in case:  hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K16fG1sDagU


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 24, 2012)

*Mississippi *Half - Step Uptown Toodeloo. ~~ Greatful Dead


----------



## Roddy (Jan 24, 2012)

*Mississippi* Queen....Mountain


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 24, 2012)

Coming down the *Mountain*- Janes Addiction


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 24, 2012)

Wolverton Mountain - Claude King


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 24, 2012)

Rocky Mountain High - John Denver


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 24, 2012)

Aces High - Iron Maiden


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2012)

Wasted years- Iron Maiden.  (great band!)


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 24, 2012)

teenage wasteland - The Who


----------



## kaotik (Jan 24, 2012)

baba o'riley 


*who* killed Davey Moore - Bob Dylan


----------



## Roddy (Jan 24, 2012)

These Eyes...The Guess *Who*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2012)

*Who* can it be now- Men At Work


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 24, 2012)

*Workin* Man -Rush


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 24, 2012)

Green Day - Working Class Hero


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 24, 2012)

Metallica - Disposable Heroes


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 24, 2012)

World* class*-  Wiz Khalifa & Snoop Dogg


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 24, 2012)

The *World*'s A Masquerade 
Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 24, 2012)

Waiting on the *World* to Change- John Mayer


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 24, 2012)

*Change* -- Tears for Fears


----------



## Roddy (Jan 24, 2012)

*Tears* of a clown....Smokey Robinson


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 24, 2012)

Send in The *Clowns* by Barbara Streisand....(what's up w/me and Babs 2day :confused2: ...lol)


----------



## Roddy (Jan 24, 2012)

*Send* her my love....Journey


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 24, 2012)

*Love* Buzz remade by Nirvana


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 24, 2012)

sex and candy - nirvana


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2012)

Teen Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 24, 2012)

Sarah Smile - Hall & Oats


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 24, 2012)

Lady - Kenny Rogers

T for Texas - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 24, 2012)

gimmie 3 steps---lynyrd skynyrd


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 24, 2012)

Sucker In A *3* Piece
Van Halen


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 24, 2012)

She's a Bad Bad Girlfriend


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 24, 2012)

van halen---runnin with the devil


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 24, 2012)

BugsBunny said:
			
		

> She's a Bad Bad Girlfriend




hey bugs---no offense---but---the rules of the game are posted in the beginning of the thread---:rofl:


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 24, 2012)

No offense taken...my fault for not reading the rules...

*Runnin* on Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 24, 2012)

running like the wind marshall tucker band


Hey bugs.... it happens.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 24, 2012)

The *Wind* Cries Mary 
Seal


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 24, 2012)

Proud Mary - CCR


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 24, 2012)

mary had a little lamb---stevie ray vaughn


----------



## Marsrover1 (Jan 25, 2012)

last dance with *marry*jane (Tom Petty)


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 25, 2012)

Mary Jane- Rick James
I had to listen to it....... very funny when your buzzed.

just in case:  hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zanzW-avv8M


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 25, 2012)

*Jane* Says-Jane's Addiction


----------



## Roddy (Jan 25, 2012)

Ballad of *Jane*...LA Guns


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 25, 2012)

Out in *LA/-The Red Hot Chili Peppers*


----------



## Roddy (Jan 25, 2012)

*Red Hot*....Motley Crue


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 25, 2012)

little red rooster---howlin wolf


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2012)

Rooster - Alice In Chains


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 25, 2012)

little red rooster---rolling stones


----------



## kaotik (Jan 25, 2012)

*red* red wine - ub40


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 25, 2012)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Can't Stop


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't *Stop* Believin'-Journey
(hold onto that feeeeelin'...)


----------



## Roddy (Jan 25, 2012)

*Stop* in the name of love...The Supremes


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 25, 2012)

Johnny Cash - A Boy Named Sue


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

Peggy *Sue* - Buddy Holly


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 25, 2012)

*Su*s*su*dio -- Phil Collins


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 25, 2012)

phil collins - in the air tonight


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 25, 2012)

Tonight Tonight -- Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

No Sugar *Tonight* by The Guess Who


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sugarland - Stuck Like Glue


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

*Stuck* In The Middle With You by Steelers' Wheel


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 25, 2012)

Limp Bizkit - Stuck


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

*Stuck* With Me by Green Day


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 25, 2012)

Shook me all night long - AC DC


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

*Night* Moves by Bob Seger


----------



## Roddy (Jan 25, 2012)

*Night* Prowler...AC/DC


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

*Prowler* by I. Ron Maiden


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 25, 2012)

iron man---black sabbath


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2012)

Black Heart Inertia - Incubus


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 25, 2012)

Back in Black - AC DC


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 25, 2012)

Paint It, Black -- Rolling Stones


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 25, 2012)

*Black* Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 25, 2012)

sun shine of your love---cream


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 25, 2012)

Send All My* Love *- Journey


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 25, 2012)

*Love* is a Battlefield -- Pat Benatar


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 25, 2012)

Is It *Love*? - Foreigner


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 25, 2012)

urgent - Foreigner


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 25, 2012)

who do you love---george thorogood


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 25, 2012)

*Who* Can It Be Now? - Huey Lewis


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 25, 2012)

A *Who* a Say
Ziggy Marley


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 25, 2012)

*Who* Are You -- The Who


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 25, 2012)

*You *Make Me Wanna Shout - Little Richard


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 25, 2012)

*me* and my friends- Te Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 25, 2012)

That's What* Friends* Are For - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Roddy (Jan 25, 2012)

*Me* and Bobbi Mcgee....Janis Joplin

and oops...we posted at same time and I'm too stoned to think fast...


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 25, 2012)

You Dropped the Bomb on *Me* - The Gap Band


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

Still Loving You - The Scorpions


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

*Loving* You Tonight
Joe Cocker


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 26, 2012)

*You* and I- Lady Gaga. . .   (how did she do this anyway amongst all the party beats she makes she made this one beautiful song.. . .  I think it pretty great.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 26, 2012)

We don't care what you say (screw *You*)

Overkill 

was asked to sing back-up with these fine lads one crazy night in Milwaukee...amazing what having good dope can do!


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 26, 2012)

'Cause I Love You - Johnny Cash


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

Save Your Love - Great White


----------



## Hick (Jan 26, 2012)

Ride a horse *save* a cowboy bbig n rich


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 26, 2012)

*Save* the Population- The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

*The *Anthem of Little Monsters
Lady Gaga


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 26, 2012)

*Monster* Hash -- The Toyes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 26, 2012)

:stoned:*Hash* Pipe - by Weezer


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

*Pipe*r At The Gates Of Dawn

Van Morrison


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 26, 2012)

Cemetary *Gates* by Pantera :headbang:

(RIP Dimebag Darrel)


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

*Gates* of hell
Black Sabbath


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

Cowboys From Hell - Pantera


----------



## Roddy (Jan 26, 2012)

*Hell* awaits....Slayer


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 26, 2012)

Living Through Me (*Hell*'s Wrath) - Pantera


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

Cemetery Gates - Pantera


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey! I already did Cemetary Gates at post number 875...lol. That's aiight, there's no real rules regarding that..lol.

F****** Hostile by *Pantera*


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

*F**** Me Pumps
Amy Winehouse (RIP)


----------



## Roddy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hand *me* down world....Guess Who


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 26, 2012)

Do You Come From the Land *Down* Under? - Men at Work


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

*Down* and out woman
The Guess Who


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 26, 2012)

*Woman* - John Lennon


----------



## Roddy (Jan 26, 2012)

Evil *woman*...ELO


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

*Evil* Ways

Carlos Santana


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2012)

50 *ways* to leave your lover--KC and the sunshine band


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

I Can't Drive 50 five  -Sammy Haggar

(lol it was reaching, I know)


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

*I *Don't Want To Miss A Thing
Aerosmith


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't stand so close to me-the Police


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 27, 2012)

*Don't* You Want Me Baby - Human League


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 27, 2012)

*Don't* stop believin'

Journey


----------



## Irish (Jan 27, 2012)

*don't stop* the music...rihanna...


----------



## Roddy (Jan 27, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> 50 *ways* to leave your lover--KC and the sunshine band



Didn't realize KC and Sunshine do this as well.

Mama, *don't* let your babies grow up to be cowboys...Waylon Jennings

sorry, typo...fixed, but kinda screws up the process. My bad.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

Wish You Were Here - Incubus


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 27, 2012)

*Wish* I Didn't Love You So

Frank Sinatra


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

Love Song -the Cure


----------



## Roddy (Jan 27, 2012)

*Love* Song....Tesla


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2012)

*Love *SHack...Babby *Love *SHack....


I think it was *B52's*


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep! It was 
Sugar *Shack*

Jimmy Gilmer And The Fireballs


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 27, 2012)

Blood *Sugar* Sex Magic-  The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 27, 2012)

Too Much *Blood* -- Rolling Stones


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 27, 2012)

* Too* Old To Rock 'n' Roll: Too Young To Die 

Jethro Tull


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

Die, *Die* My Darling by Misfits


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 27, 2012)

I would *Die*For You-  The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## kaotik (Jan 27, 2012)

have *you* ever seen the rain  - CCR


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

Purple *Rain* - Prince :rofl:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 27, 2012)

*Rain*drops Keep Falling on My Head. - B J Thomas 
(wondering who will come up with a B J :giggle: song)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

It's Raining Again - Supertramp


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 27, 2012)

I Can't Stand The *Rain*
Tina Turner


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

No More Rain - blind mellon


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

good song, great band, Smokinmom.:cool2:

*No W* - Ministry :headbang:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

No more words - Berlin


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

*No More* Tears - The Ozzfather


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

Crazy Train - Ozzy


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

Mr. Crowley - *Ozzy*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

Dear Mr Fantasy - Traffic


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

Rock n' Roll *Fantasy* by Bad Company


----------



## Roddy (Jan 27, 2012)

*Rock* the night....Europe


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

The Final Countdown by *Europe*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

The lady wore black -queensryche


----------



## Roddy (Jan 27, 2012)

Balls to *the* wall...Accept


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

At *The* Stake by The Melvins :evil: (best...band...ever...:headbang


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

Ride the lightening - metallica


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

*Ticket* To Ride - The Beatles


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 27, 2012)

My Baby *Ride*s the Mornin' Train - Juice Newton


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 27, 2012)

train kept a rollin----aerosmith


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 27, 2012)

AC/DC - Rock N Roll Train


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

Rock n roll aint noise pollution- Ac/dc


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 27, 2012)

AC/DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

I want you to want me - cheap trick


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 27, 2012)

3 Doors Down - Here Without You


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 27, 2012)

i wanna get next to you---rose royce


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

I miss you- blink 182


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 27, 2012)

Spice Girls - Wanna Be


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 27, 2012)

some girls---rolling stones


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 27, 2012)

Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2012)

I want to Rock N Roll all night --KISS


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 27, 2012)

night train---guns and roses


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 27, 2012)

faith hill this kiss


----------



## Roddy (Jan 27, 2012)

Detroit rock city...*Kiss*


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 28, 2012)

*Rock* Me Baby

B. B. King


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2012)

Rock Me Amadeus -Falco


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2012)

Have A Drink On Me - aC/dC


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 29, 2012)

*Drink* it, Drug it

Hank Williams senior


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

Until *it* sleeps....Metallica


----------



## mr_medi_bud (Jan 29, 2012)

dig *it*........the beatles!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2012)

why don't we do *it *in the road----beatles


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 29, 2012)

Michael Jackson - Beat It


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 29, 2012)

Baby Its you - The Shirelles


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 29, 2012)

*Baby* I'm A Star

Prince


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 29, 2012)

Diddle-Y-*A*-Doo-Dat.    


Joe Satriani 


(this one you gotta hear youtube.com/watch?v=mE5yYVcR7dk&feature=youtube_gdata_player)


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 30, 2012)

Scooby *Doo*, Where Are You? 
No idea who sang it but I know all the words....
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_C2HJvtRDY
Off to find a scooby snack


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2012)

Doo Wop Ditty Ditty Dumb Ditty Do _ Shan-na-na


----------



## Xeblaro (Jan 30, 2012)

DUmb - Nirvana


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 30, 2012)

*Dumb* All Over
Frank Zappa


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 30, 2012)

Frank Zappa - Valley Girl


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2012)

Catholic *Girl*s by F. Zappa


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2012)

Girls Girls Girls - Mötley Crue


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2012)

*Girls* Just Wanna Have Fun by Cyndi Lauper


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2012)

California Girls - The Beach Boys


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2012)

:rofl: All of *California* and Everyone Who Lives There Stinks by The World/Inferno Friendship Society


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2012)

Hotel California - eagles


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2012)

Heartbreak *Hotel* by Elvis


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2012)

Blue suede shoes - elvis


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2012)

Riverside Blues by Lead Dirigible er....Led Zeppelin


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm Blue -- Eiffel 65


----------



## Roddy (Jan 31, 2012)

Thunderkiss '*65*...White Zombie


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

Suck My Kiss - red hot chili peppers


----------



## Roddy (Jan 31, 2012)

In *my* darkest hour....Megadeth


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

Peace sells - megadeath


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 31, 2012)

Give *Peace* A Chance by John Lennon


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

Give It Away - red hot chili peppers


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 31, 2012)

They're Coming To Take Me *Away*, Ha Haa! by Jerry Samuels


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

I Stay Away - Alice in Chains


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 31, 2012)

Am *I* Inside - Alice In Chains (epic Alice tune)


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2012)

I Get It - Chevelle


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 1, 2012)

First *It* Giveth (Then It Taketh Away) by QueensOfTheStoneAge


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2012)

Give It Away -  Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Roddy (Feb 2, 2012)

Take *IT* to the limit....Eagles


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 2, 2012)

*The* Thing That Should Not Be by Metallica :headbang:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 2, 2012)

the last waltz---the band---albums ok ?


----------



## kaotik (Feb 2, 2012)

the *last* rebel  - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 2, 2012)

*Last* Dance by Donna Summer


----------



## Roddy (Feb 2, 2012)

*Last* in Line...Dio


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 2, 2012)

I Walk The *Line* - Johnny Cash


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2012)

All The Small Things - Blink 182


----------



## Roddy (Feb 2, 2012)

*All *she wants to do is dance....Don Henley


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome To Paradise - Green Day


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 2, 2012)

*Welcome* to The Jungle by G n' R.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2012)

Monarchy Of Roses - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 2, 2012)

The Ballad *of* Dwight Frye by Alice Copper


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2012)

The Unforgiven - Metallica


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

At *The* Stake by The Melvins


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Waiting For The End - linkin park


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

The *End* by The Doors


----------



## Roddy (Feb 3, 2012)

Beyond the *DOORS* of the dark...Savatage!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Who's Behind The Door- Zebra


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

*Who* Are You by The Who


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Best Of You - Foo Fighters


----------



## BugsBunny (Feb 4, 2012)

Being With You - Smokey Robinson


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 6, 2012)

Humans* Being* Van Halen


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 6, 2012)

*Being* For The Benefit Of Mr. Kite  ~~ Beatles


----------



## Maximlis (Feb 6, 2012)

Good one. Its just like Antakshari. We can play the game.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 6, 2012)

*The* ritual....Testament


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

Birth *Ritual* by Soundgarden:headbang:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2012)

Black hole sun - soundgarden


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

*Black* Rain by Soundgarden


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2012)

Black Heart Inertia - Incubus  <3


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 6, 2012)

Fell On *Black* Days -- Soundgarden


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

Get *On* The Snake by Soundgarden


----------



## Roddy (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't let the sun go down *on* me....Elton John


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2012)

Breaking The Girl- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Marsrover1 (Feb 7, 2012)

walkin on *broken*glass, eurithmics


----------



## Roddy (Feb 7, 2012)

*Walkin* on the sun...Smash Mouth


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Blister In The Sun - Violent Femmes


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 7, 2012)

:ciao: Hi SmokinMom!!!!

Hard Sun-Eddie Vedder


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 7, 2012)

A *Hard* Day's Night by The Beatles


----------



## Roddy (Feb 7, 2012)

Sister Christian...*Night* Ranger


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 7, 2012)

*Night* Goat by the Melvins


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Undercover Of The Night- rolling stones


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 7, 2012)

*The* Smiling Cobra by The Melvins


----------



## Irish (Feb 7, 2012)

*the* itsy bitsy spider - by nursery rhymes


----------



## Roddy (Feb 8, 2012)

Under *the* boardwalk....*The* Drifters


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 9, 2012)

*under* my thumb---the rolling stones


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 9, 2012)

Rolling stones - Far away eyes

just in case    hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVEdYYMlOJ4


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 9, 2012)

so *far* away---dire straits


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 9, 2012)

*So* What by Metallica


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2012)

Say It Ain't So - Weezer


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 9, 2012)

*Say* You Say Me by Lionel Richie


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2012)

Wish You Were Here - Incubus


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 9, 2012)

*Wish You Were Here* by Pink Floyd       :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Feb 10, 2012)

*Pink*....Aerosmith


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 10, 2012)

*Pink* Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Roddy (Feb 10, 2012)

Slick black *caddilac*...Quiet Riot


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2012)

Cum on feel the noise - quiet riot


----------



## Irish (Feb 11, 2012)

do you *feel* like we do...peter frampton...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2012)

Like A Stone - Audioslave


----------



## Roddy (Feb 11, 2012)

*Stone* in love....Journey


----------



## kaotik (Feb 11, 2012)

One *Love*  - Bob Marley


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2012)

Friday I'm In Love - The Cure


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 11, 2012)

it's never too late---steppenwolf


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, i think there was a mistake, but I will keep it going.

*Never* Surrender    Triumph

HomieHogleg


----------



## Roddy (Feb 13, 2012)

*Surrender*....Cheap Trick


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2012)

dirty deeds done dirt *cheap*---ac/dc


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 15, 2012)

*Dirt* by Alice In Chains


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 15, 2012)

Dallas *Alice*  (willin)  Little Feet


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 15, 2012)

*Little* Wing by Hendrix


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 15, 2012)

Little. Duce . Coupe.......beach boys


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 16, 2012)

Crazy *Little* Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2012)

:ciao: 7GreenEyes

*Crazy* Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2012)

Hate Train- Metallica


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2012)

Drops Of Jupitor - Train


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 16, 2012)

:ciao: *drfting07*, how goes it for ya?

Rain*drops *Keep Falling On My Head by Burt Bacharach :doh:


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 16, 2012)

Luke Bryan - Rain Is A Good Thing


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 16, 2012)

Blame It On The *Rain* by Milli Vanilli :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2012)

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Purple* Haze - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Roddy (Feb 17, 2012)

All along the watchtower....*Jimi Hendrix*


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2012)

Rock The Casbah - The Clash


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2012)

the sound of silence~ Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

*The* Boys Are BAck In Town by Thin Lizzie


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2012)

The Boys Of Summer  -  don Henly


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2012)

Summertime~ Janice Joplin


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

*Summertime* by Sublime (lol)


----------



## Irish (Feb 17, 2012)

summer time in northern michigan...kid rock...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

*In* The Sun by Peter Gabriel


----------



## Irish (Feb 17, 2012)

seasons in the sun...terry jacks


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

*seasons *by Chris Cornell


----------



## Irish (Feb 17, 2012)

sailing,,,chris cross


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

Come *Sail* Away by Styx


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2012)

Sail -Awolnation  (YouTube it  )


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2012)

Come Sail Away- Styx


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 17, 2012)

The Beatles - Come Together


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2012)

Evanescence-- Together Again


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2012)

Again - Alice In Chains


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2012)

Ozzy Osbourne- Flying High Again


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2012)

Aces High - iron maiden


----------



## kaotik (Feb 18, 2012)

because i got *high*  - afroman

i was gonna post a good song, but i got high


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2012)

My Chemical Romance - Hang 'Em High


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2012)

High Voltage - Ac/Dc


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2012)

Big Balls - ac/dc


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 21, 2012)

*Big* As A Mountain by The Melvins


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Rocky Mountain High - John Denver


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

Over The Mountain _Ozzy Osborne


----------



## Roddy (Feb 22, 2012)

Mississippi Queen...*Mountain*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

Turnin' on the Screw-*Queens*Of The Stone Age


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 22, 2012)

A Song For *The* Dead by Queens Of The stone Age


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 23, 2012)

Operation Mindcrime - Queensryche


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 23, 2012)

The Lady Wore Black - Queensryche


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

Bible Black - Heaven and Hell


----------



## Roddy (Feb 24, 2012)

*Hell* Awaits.... Slayer


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

See You In Hell --Grim Reaper


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 24, 2012)

Flex With *You* by The Melvins


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

Rock you to hell-- Grim Reaper


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2012)

Rock And Roll Aint Noise Polution- ac/dc


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

Thunder on the Tundra---Thor


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thunder Island - I don't remember who


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 25, 2012)

Pinball Wizard - The Who


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 25, 2012)

Wizards in Winter--Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 25, 2012)

Are You In? -Incubus


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 25, 2012)

Are You Experienced -- Devo

(Brandon Boyd, hubba hubba!  :hubba:  )


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 27, 2012)

Everybody Knows *You* *Are* Insane by Queens of The Stone Ae


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 27, 2012)

who are you---the who


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 27, 2012)

*You* Got A Killer Scene There, Man by Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 27, 2012)

before you accuse me---eric clapton


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 27, 2012)

Gonna Leave *You* - Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2012)

Howlin For You - Black Keys


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 27, 2012)

Burnin For You -- Blue Öyster Cult


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2012)

Fire Woman - The Cult


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 27, 2012)

witchy woman --  Eagles


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Feb 27, 2012)

Woman - John Lennon


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 27, 2012)

Black Magic Woman -- Santana


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 27, 2012)

magic carpet ride---steppenwolf


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2012)

Ride The Lightening - Metallica


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

smokestack lightnin'---howlin wolf


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

Ride the Lighting--Metallica


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 28, 2012)

Let Me* Ride*- DR. Dre


----------



## Roddy (Feb 28, 2012)

*Dr* Feelgood....Motley Crue


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

doctor my eyes---jackson browne


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

*My* Name Is Mud By Primus


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

A horse with no name--America


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

Jerry Was *A* Race Car Driver by Primus :headbang:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 28, 2012)

Dickeye -- *Jerry* Cantrell

Mmmmm...Jerry Cantrell...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

woah, you got somtin for that grunge guitarist...lol. Love AliceInchains as well...even boggy depot his solo was cool...

*Eye*(s) Of A Squirrel by Primus


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 28, 2012)

*Eyes* Without a Face -- Billy Idol

_Boggy Depot_ is da bomb...I got to meet JC a couple of times and even gave him some of my homegrown (I am not making this up)!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

Face The Day--Great White


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

Groundhog's *Day* by Primus

yeah YYZ, I've seen JC at two concerts (in the audience) up here through the years , but never went up to him, figured why bother the guy, right? lol...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

Judgement Day--Whitesnake


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

here comes the judge---shorty long---1968


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

Let the guilty go--Korn


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

*The* Ol' Diamond Back Sturgeon by Primus


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

Back in Black_AC/DC


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 28, 2012)

Fell On *Black* Days -- Soundgarden


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

Bibble Black --Heaven and hell


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

*Hell*bound 17 12 (theme from) by Primus


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

East Bound and down--Jerry Reed


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

South*bound* pachyderm by Primus


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 28, 2012)

Bound for Glory --  Woody Guthrie


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2012)

Blaze Of Glory - Bon Jovi


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

Sign of the Times__ Cro-Mag


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

times they are a changin---bob dylan


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

time---pink floyd


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2012)

On The Turning Away -Pink Floyd


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

Shine on you Crazy Diamond--Pink Floyd


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2012)

Crazy On You - Heart


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

Crazy train--Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

crazy train---ozzy


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

train kept a rollin---aerosmith


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

Midnight train to Georgia ==Indigo Girls


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2012)

Big Girls Don't Cry - Fergie


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

georgia satellites---keep your hands to yourself


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

Rock in the free world-- Pearl Jam


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

the house is a rockin---SRV


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 29, 2012)

House of the Rising Sun --The Animals


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 29, 2012)

you are the sun shine of my life---stevie wonder


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 29, 2012)

that's life---frank sinatra


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 29, 2012)

life is a carnival---the band


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 29, 2012)

Carnal Carnival by Here Come The Mummies


----------



## Roddy (Feb 29, 2012)

No Sugar...*The* Guess Who


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2012)

Pour Some Sugar On Me - Def Leppard


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

Full *On* Kev's Mom by Soundgarden


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 29, 2012)

Shine on-- Rascal Flatts


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

Out*shine*d by Soundgarden


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 29, 2012)

*Shine* -- Collective Soul


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 29, 2012)

Sunshine When She's Gone --- Bob Marley


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

*She* likes Surprises by Soundgarden


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 29, 2012)

She Sells Sanctuary -- The Cult


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

*She*'s A Politician by Soundgarden


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 29, 2012)

*She's* a River -- Simple Minds


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

Room *A* Thousand Years Wide by Soundgarden


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 1, 2012)

2 thousand light years from home---rolling stones


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2012)

Wasted Years - Iron Maiden


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2012)

Golden *Years* by David Bowie


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2012)

Twilight Zone - Golden Earring  <3


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2012)

Danger *Zone* by Kenny Loggins


----------



## Roddy (Mar 1, 2012)

Monkey Business....*Danger Danger*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2012)

Daydream Believer - the Monkeys


----------



## Roddy (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm a believer...Monkees as well!


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 4, 2012)

may i have a talk with you---stevie ray vaughn


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

Somebody I use to know--Walk off the Earth


----------



## Roddy (Mar 4, 2012)

*Walk* this way...Aerosmith


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

30 ways to leave your lover--Paul Simon


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 4, 2012)

one's too many---fabulous thundrbirds


----------



## Roddy (Mar 5, 2012)

*One* is the loneliest number....3 dog night


----------



## Markers (Mar 6, 2012)

Now I wanna be your *dog* - Iggy Pop


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 6, 2012)

dog eat dog---ted nugent


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2012)

The Middle -Jimmy Eat World


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 6, 2012)

stuck in the middle with you---stealers wheel


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 6, 2012)

Wagon *wheel*- Old crow medicine show


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2012)

Brother Love's Traveling Salvation *Show*...Neil Diamond


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2012)

*Brother*by Alice In chains


----------



## Markers (Mar 6, 2012)

Refrigerator Heaven - *Alice* Cooper


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 6, 2012)

knocken on heavens door---guns and rose


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2012)

*Rose* colored glasses.....John Conlee

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ8mlC3mWW4


----------



## Markers (Mar 6, 2012)

*John* I'm only dancing - David Bowie


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2012)

Tiny Dancer - Elton John


----------



## Roddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Your Song....*Elton john*


----------



## Markers (Mar 7, 2012)

*Your* sister can't dance but she can rock n roll - *Elton John*


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 7, 2012)

dance dance dance---steve guitar miller


----------



## Roddy (Mar 7, 2012)

*Dance* the night away...Van Halen


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 7, 2012)

Come Sail Away---Styx


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I Stay *Away* by Alice In Chains


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 7, 2012)

I Ran (So far Away) - A Flock of Seagulls


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 7, 2012)

I am the Walrus--The Beatles


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

*I am*, I said...Neil Diamond


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2012)

I Stand Alone-- Godsmack


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

*Stand *tall...The Guess Who


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 8, 2012)

stand---rem


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

*Stand* by your man...Blues Brothers (lol)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2012)

Paradise By the dashboard lights--MeatLoaf


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

*Paradise* City...Guns n Roses


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 8, 2012)

little embarrassing but

when the lights go down in the city---journey


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

Riding the storm out...*Journey*

LOL, I like Journey, Orange! But then, if you've noticed some of my posts here, I like a broad range of music...save that trashy rap and most the "country" they try to pawn off these days!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 8, 2012)

hahaha roddy---i too love a variety and the occasional sappy chick song---but---don't do hip hop or rap---

riders on the storm---doors


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

Bus *Rider*....The Guess Who


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2012)

Tommy~ the Who


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 8, 2012)

american woman---guess who         (my 1st cd purchased)


rosebud:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2012)

Ya gotta love the guess who, they even came to our small town for a concert a couple years ago. It was so fun. 

Woman ~ John Lennon.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2012)

Black Magic Woman--Santana


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 8, 2012)

be black in a bit---orangesunshine


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

Back in *Black*...AC/DC

You wrote a song, Orange? SWEET!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2012)

Black heart inertia -incubus


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2012)

Bible Black--Heaven and Hell


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

*Black* hole sun...Soundgarden


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2012)

Hole in daddy's arm--John Prine


----------



## Markers (Mar 8, 2012)

Long *Arm* Of The Lost - Toxic Ghost Parade


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lost* in love....hmmm, ummmm....Air Supply (now, that truly IS embarrassing) :rofl:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 8, 2012)

you're right roddy---i'd a passed before throwing that one up there---just sayin

tip on in---fabulous thunderbirds


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2012)

Are you in -incubus


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2012)

Blowin' in the wind-- Bob Seager and the Silver Bullet band


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 8, 2012)

wind cries mary---jimi hendrix


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2012)

I LOVE that song^

Hey Joe~ Jimi Hendrix


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 8, 2012)

hey hey what can i do---led zep


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey You - 311


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

You Shook me all night long--AC/DC


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

you are my sunshine---johnny cash


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2012)

Howlin' For You-  The Black Keys


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

may i have a talk with you---stevie ray vaughn


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2012)

Talk Shows On Mute - Incubus


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

the show must go on---queen


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 9, 2012)

Beyond *The* Wheel :headbang: by Soundgarden


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2012)

*Beyond* the black...Metal Church

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeiOH3jyoFk 

That one should make up for Air Supply :rofl:

forgot to edit the live link, sorry


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 9, 2012)

*Black* Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2012)

The lady wore *black*...Queensryche


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

man in black---johnny cash


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 9, 2012)

the man comes around ---  johnny cash


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

southern man---neil young


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 9, 2012)

simple man --lynyrd skynyrd


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

nice

ranblin man---allman bro's


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 9, 2012)

half the man i used to be --- Nirvana


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

monkey man---rolling stones


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 9, 2012)

When a Man Loves A Woman --- Percy Sledge


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

street fighting man---rolling stones


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 9, 2012)

Working Man -- rush


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

man ish boy---muddy waters


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 9, 2012)

iron man -- black sabbath


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

i'm a man---bo diddley


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 9, 2012)

Young Man Blues -- the who


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

Man behind the Mask-- Alice Cooper


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

it's a man's world---james brown


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 9, 2012)

Man In The Mirror --  mj


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

soul man---sam and dave or the blues brothers


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

Lost Souls __Dragonforce


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 9, 2012)

soul man --- Blues Brothers

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnaSRhMB_qo


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

soul kitchen---doors


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

rocket man---elton john


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 9, 2012)

Man On Your Mind --- little river band


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

manfred manns earth band---blinded by the light


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

Blinded by Science_Herbie handcock


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

snowblind friend---steppenwolf


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 9, 2012)

When a Blind Man Cries - Deep Purple


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

Friend of the devil-- Greatful Dead


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

cant find my way back home---blind faith


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 9, 2012)

Heart of the Matter -The Eagles----Don Henly


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2012)

Boys of summer - don Henley


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

Sick of you--Gwar


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2012)

Everything about you - ugly kid joe


----------



## Markers (Mar 10, 2012)

Shine on *you* crazy diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Shine  -  collective soul


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2012)

Sun don't shine when it rains--Elvis Presley


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Mar 10, 2012)

Box of Rain  --  The Grateful Dead


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2012)

No Rain - Blind MelOn


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 10, 2012)

Have You Ever Seen The Rain - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Roddy (Mar 10, 2012)

*Rain dance*...The Guess Who


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Safety Dance - Men Without Hats (??)


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 10, 2012)

David Bowie - Let's Dance


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2012)

Let Us Slay--Gwar


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 11, 2012)

Let the Music Play -- Shannon


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 11, 2012)

Run to the hills --Iron Maiden


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 11, 2012)

Revelations - Iron Maiden


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2012)

The Number of the Beast --Iron Maiden


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2012)

Wasted years - iron maiden


----------



## Iron Emmett (Mar 12, 2012)

Passchendaele  - Iron Maiden


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2012)

Number of the beast - iron maiden


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2012)

Fear of the Dark-- Iron Maiden


----------



## Markers (Mar 12, 2012)

*Iron* Man -- BLack Sabbath


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 13, 2012)

*Man* In The Box by Alice In chains


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 13, 2012)

Crack in the Egg --Gwar


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 15, 2012)

The Middle - jimmy eat world


----------



## Markers (Mar 15, 2012)

*Eat* the Rich--Motorhead


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 15, 2012)

Under The Bridge - red hot chili peppers


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 15, 2012)

The Bridge of Sighs--Robin Trower


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 15, 2012)

the pot smokers song---neil diamond


----------



## Markers (Mar 15, 2012)

Three Orange Kisses from Kazan -- The The


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 15, 2012)

Agent Orange - Cage


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 15, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> the pot smokers song---neil diamond


 
Niiiice! :cool2: 

Secret *Agent* Man by Johnny Rivers


----------



## Roddy (Mar 15, 2012)

well now, how did that happen?? :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 15, 2012)

Saucerful of Secrets-- Pink Floyd


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 15, 2012)

dogs of war---pink floyd


:ciao: *Rosebud*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 15, 2012)

War Inside My Head --Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## Iron Emmett (Mar 15, 2012)

Lost Again - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 15, 2012)

How will I laugh tomorrow --Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 15, 2012)

*Tomorrow* -- Silverchair


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 15, 2012)

Kiss *Tomorrow* Goodbye by Johnny Winter


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 15, 2012)

goodbye yellow brick road---elton john


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 15, 2012)

Road to Nowhere -- Talking Heads


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 15, 2012)

nowhere man---beatles


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 15, 2012)

Man in the box-Alice in Chains


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 15, 2012)

rockin in the free world---neil young


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2012)

The unforgiven - metallica


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 16, 2012)

Lost in the Shadows--Lou Gramm


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2012)

walk in the shadows - queensryche


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 16, 2012)

walk this way---aerosmith


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 16, 2012)

Born This Way -- Lady Gaga


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 16, 2012)

born to be wild---steppenwolf


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2012)

Wild life - talking heads


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 16, 2012)

wild child---the doors


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 16, 2012)

*Wild* Side by Motley Crue :rofl:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 16, 2012)

Walk on the Wild Side -- Lou Reed


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 16, 2012)

wild world---cat stevens


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome To This *World* by Primus


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 16, 2012)

what a wonderful world---luis armstrong


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 16, 2012)

Prelude To *A* Crawl by Primus


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 16, 2012)

a boy named sue---johnny cash


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 16, 2012)

Golden *Boy* by Primus


----------



## Markers (Mar 16, 2012)

Twilight Zone -- G*olden* Earring


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 16, 2012)

New *Gold* Dream -- Simple Minds


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 16, 2012)

california dreamin---mammas and the papas


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 16, 2012)

Dream of Mirrors -- Iron Maiden


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 16, 2012)

Dreamline -- Rush


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 16, 2012)

dream on---aerosmith


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2012)

Walk this way - aerosmith


----------



## Markers (Mar 16, 2012)

Walkin after midnight -- Patsy Cline


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 16, 2012)

crazy -- patsy cline


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Let's go crazy - prince


----------



## Markers (Mar 17, 2012)

*Go* away little girl -- Donny Osmond


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Girl* don't go away mad, Girl just go away. Motley Crew


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 17, 2012)

Big *Girls Don't* Cry--The Four Seasons


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't Fear The Reaper --Blue Öyster Cult


----------



## Roddy (Mar 17, 2012)

*Fear* of the dark...Iron maiden


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 17, 2012)

Just a Shot in the Dark-- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Have a drink on me - ac/dc


----------



## Markers (Mar 17, 2012)

*Have* you ever seen the rain -- Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 18, 2012)

Purple Rain -- Prince


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2012)

It's Raining again - super tramp


----------



## Roddy (Mar 19, 2012)

Angry *again*...Megadeth


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2012)

Angry Chair - Alice in chains


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2012)

Wicker *Chair* by Kings Of Leon


----------



## Roddy (Mar 19, 2012)

Foreclosure *Of *A Dream...Megadeth

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN9ozRU0nzk&feature=related


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2012)

Peace Sells  - Megadeath  <3


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 19, 2012)

'Heaven' Talking Heads.

Listen to it on youtube its a quality smooth track

T4


----------



## Markers (Mar 19, 2012)

Heaven Tonight -- Cheap Trick


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 20, 2012)

Stairway to *Heaven* by Led Zeppelin


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 22, 2012)

rock and roll heaven---righteous brothers


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2012)

Heaven can wait - iron maiden


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 22, 2012)

*Heaven* Beside You by AliceInChains


----------



## Roddy (Mar 22, 2012)

*Heaven's* on fire....KISS


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 22, 2012)

6 days on the road---taj mahal


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 22, 2012)

On these days - Gob


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 22, 2012)

Days in Our Life--days of the New


----------



## Markers (Mar 22, 2012)

Strange Days -- The Doors


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 22, 2012)

Stranger In A *Strange* Land by I. Ron Maiden :headbang2:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 22, 2012)

people are strange---the doors


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 22, 2012)

Short *People* Have No Reason To Live by Randy Neuman


----------



## Markers (Mar 22, 2012)

Shiny Happy People --R.E.M.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 22, 2012)

So *Happy* Together by The Turtles


----------



## Markers (Mar 22, 2012)

Alone -- Trampled by Turtles


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 24, 2012)

trampled underfoot---led zep


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 28, 2012)

*Trampled* Rose by Alison Krauss


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2012)

*Alison* by Elvis Costello


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 28, 2012)

Man in the Box -- *Alison* Chains


----------



## Roddy (Mar 29, 2012)

Alison Hell....Annihilator

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTYHYglem-M


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2012)

See you in hell -  grim reaper


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 29, 2012)

hell bent for leather---judas priest


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2012)

London leather Boys -Accept


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 29, 2012)

what up *Ozzy *my friend 

london calling---the clash


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2012)

Rock the casbah - the clash


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2012)

God save the Queen-- Sex Pistols


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 29, 2012)

we are the champions---queen


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2012)

All the Heavy Lifting --Mastodon


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 29, 2012)

the twilight zone---rush


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2012)

Closer to the Heart--Rush


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 29, 2012)

2112---rush


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Mar 29, 2012)

A Passage to Bangkok . . . Rush           :joint:  this should be the MP national anthem . . . any seconds? 

"Were on the train to Bangkok, aboard the Thailand express . . . we'll hit the stops along the way, we only stop for the best !!" :headbang2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2012)

Red Sector A --Rush

hxxp://www.rushradio.org/stat/radio.php


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Trees - Rush


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

Red Barchettta-Rush


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Mar 30, 2012)

Show Dont Tell - Rush


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

Where's My thing--Rush


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Mar 30, 2012)

wORKIN':smoke1:  mAN - rUSH


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 30, 2012)

tom sawyer---rush


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

By-Tor And The Snow Dog by Rush


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Red baRchetta - rush


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

Red Tide --Rush


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Red skies at night - the fixx


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 30, 2012)

they sky is crying---stevie ray


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 30, 2012)

Wheel in the *Sky*- Journey


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 30, 2012)

spirit in the sky---norman geenbaum


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 30, 2012)

*Spirit* of the radio- Rush


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

closer to the heart - rush


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Black heart inertia - incubus


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Drive - incubus


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

Idiot Box--Incubus


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 31, 2012)

Smells like teen spirit -nirvana


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2012)

Spirit of Radio --Rush

This is the best performance of Smells like teen spirit 
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KZjnFZvCNc


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2012)

Creep - radiohead  <3


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2012)

Negative Creep -- Nirvana.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2012)

Christian woman - type o negative


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2012)

Black Magic Woman -- Santana


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 1, 2012)

Fire Woman -- The Cult


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2012)

The Fire Down Below --Bob Segar and the silver Bullet band


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 1, 2012)

Ring of Fire -- Johnny Cash


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2012)

Master of puppets - Metallica


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 1, 2012)

master blaster stevie wonder


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2012)

blasteriod --Mastodon


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mastodon - The Hunter


----------



## Irish (Apr 2, 2012)

joan jett and the black hearts...crimson and clover


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2012)

I love rock n roll - Joan Jett


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 3, 2012)

It's Still Rock-n-Roll to Me -- Billy Joel


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2012)

Rebel Yell- Billy Idol


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 3, 2012)

Rebel Rebel -- David Bowie


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 3, 2012)

Rock n' Roll *Rebel* by Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2012)

Stuck between a rock and a hard place - the rolling stones


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 3, 2012)

Rock DJ -- Robbie Williams


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 3, 2012)

rock and roll heaven---righteous brothers


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2012)

Rock n roll fantasy - Bad company


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 3, 2012)

glad you are back SM

rock on---david essex


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 3, 2012)

Rock and Roll Children -- Dio (at least I think it is Dio)


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 3, 2012)

rock and roll hoochie koo---rick derringer


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2012)

Jesses girl - Rick Springfield


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 3, 2012)

Brown Eyed *Girl* by Van Morrison


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 3, 2012)

girl---neil diamond


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2012)

Forever in blue jeans - Neil diamond


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 4, 2012)

bell bottom blues---eric clapton


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 4, 2012)

(_other then Lagrange by ZZtop , first song I taught myself on bass)_

Roadhouse *Blues* by The Doors


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 4, 2012)

blue money---van the man


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 4, 2012)

*Money* by Pink Floyd


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 4, 2012)

The Big Money -- Rush


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 4, 2012)

Wynona's *Big* Brown Beaver by Primus :headbang2:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 4, 2012)

Jerry Was a Race Car Driver -- Primus

(the video has a Pit Bull in it)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 4, 2012)

Have *A* Cigar by Primus


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 5, 2012)

Waiting on a friend - the rolling stones


----------



## Roddy (Apr 5, 2012)

Sitting *on* the dock of the bay...Otis Redding


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 5, 2012)

*The* Sky Is Fallin' by Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 5, 2012)

Bicycle race - queen


----------



## Roddy (Apr 8, 2012)

We are the champions...*Queen*


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 8, 2012)

We Close Our Eyes -- Go West


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 9, 2012)

Heater Moves and *Eyes* by the Melvins


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 10, 2012)

Fire and ice - pat Benetar  ( I think, lol)


----------



## Roddy (Apr 10, 2012)

We didn't start the *fire*...Billy Joel


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 10, 2012)

Piano man - billy Joel  (love that song)


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 11, 2012)

Rocket Man - Elton John


----------



## Roddy (Apr 11, 2012)

Madman across the water...*Elton John*


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 11, 2012)

Holy *Wate*r by Soundgarden


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 12, 2012)

Dive -Nirvana


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 12, 2012)

in bloom---nirvana


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 13, 2012)

burn - whitesnake


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 13, 2012)

Here I Go Again -- Whitesnake

"Like a drifter I was born to wear cologne"


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 13, 2012)

on the road again -  willie nelson


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 13, 2012)

Again -- Alice in Chains


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 13, 2012)

rooster - alice in chains


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 13, 2012)

Them Bones -- Alice in Chains


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 13, 2012)

bones - the killers


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2012)

Mr Brightside - The Killers


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 16, 2012)

Mister Pinstripe Suit -- Big Bad Voodoo Daddy


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 16, 2012)

The Prodigy - Voodoo People


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2012)

Shiny happy people - REM


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 16, 2012)

Can't Get There from Here -- REM


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 17, 2012)

Stand  -  REM


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 17, 2012)

Radio Free Europe -- REM


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 17, 2012)

free for all---ted nugent


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 17, 2012)

Stranglehold - Ted nugent


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 18, 2012)

*Hold* Me Now By Thompson :giggle: Twins


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 18, 2012)

I <3 u 7. lol

Give Me Novicane - Greenday


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2012)

Howlin for you - the black keys


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 19, 2012)

*You* Think I Ain't Worth A Dollar, But I Feel Like A Millionaire by Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2012)

Crazy lil thing called love - queen


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 19, 2012)

The Blood Is *Love* by Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2012)

Love hurts - incubus


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 19, 2012)

Another *Love* Song by Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2012)

Love song - the cure


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 19, 2012)

lol...nice

*Song* For The Deaf by Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2012)

Like a stone -audioslave


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 19, 2012)

I Was *A* Teenage Hand Model by Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 19, 2012)

Can *I* Play With Madness--Iron Maiden


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2012)

Wasted years - iron maiden


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 19, 2012)

Ghost of the Navigator by Iron Maiden


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2012)

Rhyme of the ancient mariner- iron maiden


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 20, 2012)

:confused2: call your self a Iron Maiden  fan

:headbang:Rime of the Ancient Mariner:headbang2: 

Revelations by Iron Maiden


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2012)

Run to the hillz  - iron maiden


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 20, 2012)

Charlotte *the* Harlot by Iron Maiden :headbang:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2012)

In a gadda da vida- iron butterfly


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 20, 2012)

Viva la Vida -- Coldplay

Waitaminute...this sounds like rock and/or roll.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 20, 2012)

*Viva* Las Vegas by Elvis :dancing:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 20, 2012)

Down -- 311


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2012)

Amber - 311


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 21, 2012)

September morn  -  Neil diamond


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 21, 2012)

Red Red Wine -- Neil Diamond


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 21, 2012)

Red barchetta   - rush


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 21, 2012)

yay

Limelight -- Rush


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 23, 2012)

YYZ - rush


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 23, 2012)

:laugh:  :headbang2: 

Time Stand Still -- Rush


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 23, 2012)

time---pink floyd


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 23, 2012)

Money -- Pink Floyd


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 23, 2012)

If You Got The *Money* Honey I Got The Time by Willie Nelson


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 23, 2012)

time waits for no one---rolling stones


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 24, 2012)

One - metallica


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 24, 2012)

Sad But True -- Metallica


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 27, 2012)

Little Wing - Jimi Hendrix :headbang:


----------



## happydaze (May 1, 2012)

Crazy Little Thing called Love - Queen


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2012)

Crazy - Aerosmith


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 1, 2012)

*Crazy* by Patsy Cline


----------



## Harleequin (May 1, 2012)

*Crazy* for you- Madonna


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2012)

Crazy train -ozzy


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 2, 2012)

Mr Tinkertrain -- Ozzy :evil:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 2, 2012)

*Mr. Krinkle* by Primus


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2012)

Mr Crowley - ozzy


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2012)

Mr tambourine man - the byrds


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 8, 2012)

*Silver* Gun Superman by Stone(d) Temple Pilot


----------



## orangesunshine (May 8, 2012)

wish i could fly like superman---kinks


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 8, 2012)

(_ I LOVE the Kinks_)

I Think *I* Lost My Headache by QueensOfTheStoneAge


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2012)

The middle  - jimmy eat world


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 8, 2012)

Stuck In The *Middle* With You by Stealers Wheel


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2012)

Breaking the girl - red hot chili peppers


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 9, 2012)

*Girl* You Know It's True by :giggle: Mili Vanili


----------



## POTpoor (May 16, 2012)

*SAD and deep as you / traffic*


----------



## Pistil (May 16, 2012)

High *As* F%#k - Jon Lajoie


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 16, 2012)

Dream *Police* by Cheap Trick


----------



## orangesunshine (May 16, 2012)

War pigs black sabbath sorry I couldn't help myself


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 16, 2012)

If *I* Had An Exorcism by the Melvins


----------



## POTpoor (May 16, 2012)

*if I*  were a carpenter, bobby darin


----------



## ishnish (May 17, 2012)

*Classical Gas.*  (I just farted..)


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 17, 2012)

Beauty of *Gas* by Torch


----------



## ishnish (May 17, 2012)

*Beauty* and the beast - by Disney


----------



## orangesunshine (May 17, 2012)

beast of burden---rolling stones


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2012)

Number Of the Beast - iron maiden  <3


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2012)

Age of Innocence-Iron Maiden


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 18, 2012)

Age of Aquarius -- Fifth Dimension


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 18, 2012)

Professor Nutbutter's House *Of* Treats by Primus


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2012)

House of the Rising Sun--LeadBelly


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 18, 2012)

Harold Of *The* Rocks by Primus


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 18, 2012)

I Wanna Rock -- Twisted Sister


----------



## Roddy (May 18, 2012)

*I* drink alone....George Thorogood


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2012)

I Stand Alone --Godsmack


----------



## Roddy (May 18, 2012)

Stand Tall...Burton Cummings!

Burton and the Guess who...WOW!!

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiIqyF6RnzU


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2012)

Standing in the Shower...Thinking --Jane's Addiction


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2012)

Time stand still - rush


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 18, 2012)

yay

Dreamline -- Rush


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2012)

YYZ - rush   (just 4 u pretty lady!)


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2012)

Tom Sawyer--Rush


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 18, 2012)

Superconductor -- Rush


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2012)

The trees_Rush


----------



## orangesunshine (May 18, 2012)

2112---rush


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2012)

A Passage to bangkok-RUSH


----------



## orangesunshine (May 18, 2012)

what up ozzy---:48: 

working man---rush


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2012)

Closer to the Heart_Rush

Not much Orange SSDN


----------



## orangesunshine (May 18, 2012)

to sawyer---rush

might have to break out the 2112 cd before the laker game starts---turn it up to 11 :hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2012)

Ghost Rider--Rush


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 18, 2012)

Subdivisions -- Rush

(Rush are Canadian)


----------



## orangesunshine (May 18, 2012)

april wine---the guess who---are also canadian


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2012)

Straight from the heart ~ Bryan Adams (eh )


----------



## orangesunshine (May 18, 2012)

heart of gold---neil young


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2012)

Take hold of the flame - queensryche


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2012)

Talk shows on mute - incubus


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 23, 2012)

Laughing With Lucifer At Satan's Side *Show* by Melvins


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 24, 2012)

Murders In The Rue Morgue-- by Iron Maiden


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2012)

Run To The Hills ----Iron Maiden


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 28, 2012)

*Run*ning on Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

Full *On* Kev's Mom by Soundgarden


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

Brother Go *On* Black Water Rising


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

*Brothe*r by Alice In Chains


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

*In* my dreams...Dokken


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

*Dream* On by Aerosmith


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

*On* with the show....Motley Crue


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

Jill's *On* Smack by Primus


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2012)

Talk Shows On Mute - Incubus


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2012)

7 nation army - the white stripes


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

Seven Bridges Road--Eagles


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2012)

"The Dope Show" ....... Marilyn Manson's


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

The Ride--David Allen Coe


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2012)

slow ride - foghat


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

Slow N Easy--Whitesnake


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2012)

Easy livin - Uriah heap


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

Easy Does it --SuperTramp


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

Little Know *It* All.........Iggy Pop


----------



## dman1234 (May 30, 2012)

Willin  - *little* feet


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

Shot On Sight.....by Ten *Feet*


----------



## Roddy (May 30, 2012)

*Shot* in the dark...Ozzy


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 30, 2012)

Bring Your Daughter To the Slaughter--Iron Maiden


----------



## Roddy (May 30, 2012)

Up all night...*Slaughter*


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 1, 2012)

All Night Long -- Lionel Richie


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 1, 2012)

You Shook me all night long==AC/DC :headbang:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 1, 2012)

TNT -- AC/DC  Oi!  Oi!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 1, 2012)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheep AC/DC

Hick Version Dirty Deeds Done with Sheep

hSheepp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCRE9qOgbug&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 2, 2012)

Die with your boots on==Iron Maiden


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 2, 2012)

These *boots *are made for walkin'--Petula Clark then Jessica Simpson


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2012)

One of these days - foo fighters


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 2, 2012)

In the Flesh (not In the Flesh?) -- Floyd


----------



## Roddy (Jun 2, 2012)

Flesh for fantasy...Billy Idol


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 2, 2012)

Dear Mr. Fantasy--Traffic

AG


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 2, 2012)

Fantasy -- Mariah Carey


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 2, 2012)

Flesh for Fantasy--Billy Idol

AG


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2012)

Shout - tears for fears


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 2, 2012)

Devil's Haircut -- Beck


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2012)

Live wire - motley crue


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 2, 2012)

Shout at the Devil _Motley Crue Their only real album


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 3, 2012)

Shout--Tears for Fears

AG


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jun 3, 2012)

There's A *Tear* In My Beer ... Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## Locked (Jun 3, 2012)

Beercan-Beck


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 3, 2012)

Beer--Psychochick


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 5, 2012)

keep on chooglin---creedence


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 5, 2012)

Psycho Killer - Talking Heads


			
				orangesunshine said:
			
		

> keep on chooglin---creedence


 
***??


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 5, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> Higher - Creed (my fav @ kareoke nite)


 
Higher Love--Steve Winwood.

AG


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 5, 2012)

So you can't use a W followed by T and then F???***???


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2012)

Jet airliner - Steve miller band


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 5, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> Psycho Killer - Talking Heads
> 
> 
> ***??




sorry AG---just heard that song and thought i would share it--- 


cortez the killer---neil young


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2012)

*Killer* Is Me....... 	Alice In Chains


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 6, 2012)

Killer of Giants Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2012)

We Looked Like *Giants*.....Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2012)

New York Giants  :woohoo: 

Oops...

Like a stone - audioslave


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 6, 2012)

Like a Stuurgeon--Weird Al


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2012)

White & Nerdy.... Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 6, 2012)

White Trash Beautiful--Everlast


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 6, 2012)

Black Chick *White *Guy--Kid Rock

AG


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2012)

Paint it black- the rolling stones


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2012)

Grease* Paint* & Monkey Brains......	White Zombie


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2012)

Brass Monkey- beastie boys


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2012)

Love *Monkey* #9 .....	Bootsauce


----------



## Roddy (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey Hey, We're the *Monkees.*..the Monkees


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 7, 2012)

Monkey on your back--Aldo Nova


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 7, 2012)

Life is just a fantasy -aldo nova


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 7, 2012)

God *Is* In The Radio by QueensOfTheStoneAge


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 7, 2012)

Spirit of radio - rush


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 7, 2012)

The Lost Art *Of* Keeping A Secret by QOTSA


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2012)

*Secret* Agent Man....	Johnny Rivers


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 7, 2012)

Secret -- Madonna


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2012)

*Secret *Life Of Arabia ..... David Bowie


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 8, 2012)

Circle *Of* Power by Soundgarden


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2012)

Black hole sun - soundgarden


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2012)

*Sun* Also Rises In Hell ......	XYZ


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 8, 2012)

Burden *In* My Hand by Soundgarden


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2012)

Poor Poor Pitiful Me..... Warren Zevon


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 10, 2012)

Me and Bobby McGee--Roger Miller


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 10, 2012)

Me Wise Magic -- Van Halen


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 10, 2012)

she got the caddy and left me a mule to ride---todd rundgren


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2012)

*Mule* Skinner Blues .......Flash Cadillac & The Continental Kids


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Jun 10, 2012)

That's Why They Call It The *Blues*...EltonJohn


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2012)

*Why* Bother?........Weezer


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 11, 2012)

Don't Bother Me- the Beatles


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm Not Gonna Let It *Bother* Me Tonight.....Atlanta Rhythm Section


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 11, 2012)

Let Us Slay--Gwar


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2012)

*Slay*ing The Dreamer........Nightwish


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 11, 2012)

Ghost Riders in the Sky_Ramrods


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 11, 2012)

sky pilot---eric burdon and the animals


----------



## Roddy (Jun 11, 2012)

Take me to the *pilot*....Elton John


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 11, 2012)

take me to the river---al green


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2012)

*River *Runs Red........Midnight Oil


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 11, 2012)

Where the *River *flows--Collective Soul

AG


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2012)

Ever She *Flows*.......Treble Charger


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 11, 2012)

Everlong-  foo fighters


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 12, 2012)

Shook Me All Night *Long* BY AC/DC


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2012)

Livin after midnight - judas priest


----------



## pcduck (Jun 13, 2012)

*Midnight* Lady........Rare Earth


----------



## Roddy (Jun 13, 2012)

*Lady*....Styx


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 13, 2012)

*Lady* by Kenny Rogers :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 13, 2012)

The coward of the county__Kenny Rogers


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 13, 2012)

*The* Gambler by Kenny Rogers


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2012)

Rock the casbah - the clash


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 13, 2012)

_*The*_ Good Times Are Killing Me by Modest Mouse
(by the way a very great song if you guys get the chance)

h*MP*p://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL1cRSRUUZQ


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 15, 2012)

The Cave - Mumford and sons


----------



## pcduck (Jun 15, 2012)

Several Species Of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together In A *Cave* & Grooving With A Pict...........Pink Floyd


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 15, 2012)

Air Breather Deep In The Arms *Of* Morphius by the Melvins


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 15, 2012)

*The* Scarecrow By Roger "Sid" Barret, off of "The piper at the gates of dawn"


----------



## pcduck (Jun 15, 2012)

*Scarecrows* On A Killer Slant.............Liars


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 15, 2012)

*Scarecrow* by Minstry :headbang:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 15, 2012)

Rain on the scarecrow- John Mellencamp


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 15, 2012)

Rockin in the USA  -- John Mellencamp


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 15, 2012)

Daughters - John Mayer


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 15, 2012)

*The* Gnome  -     Roger "Sid" Barret


----------



## pcduck (Jun 17, 2012)

Laughing *Gnome*..........David Bowie


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 18, 2012)

*Laughing* With Lucifer At Satan's Sideshow - Melvins


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2012)

*Lucifer* Sam.........Pink Floyd


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 18, 2012)

*Sam* - Olivia Newton


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't Step On The Grass, *Sam*.........Steppenwolf


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 18, 2012)

*The* Bloat - Melvins


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 18, 2012)

*The* Nile song-Pink Floyd


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 18, 2012)

A *Song* For The Deaf by QueensofTheStoneAge


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 18, 2012)

song sung blue---neil diamond :giggle:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2012)

:rofl: *orange*....too funny

*Blue* Bayou by Roy Orbison


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 19, 2012)

Hate me - blue october


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2012)

Rape *Me* by Nirvana


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 19, 2012)

Love me tender - elvis


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 19, 2012)

me and mrs jones---billy paul


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 19, 2012)

Piano man - billy joel


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 20, 2012)

Journeyman__Iron Maiden


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2012)

Open arms - journey


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 20, 2012)

Back In My *Arms* Again by The Supremes


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Message in a bottle - the police


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 21, 2012)

*In *the Flesh-Pink Floyd


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 21, 2012)

spirits in the material world - the police


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 21, 2012)

Monsters *In The* Parasol by Queensofthestoneage


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2012)

all the small things - blink 182


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2012)

Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A *Small* Town.............Pearl Jam


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2012)

Yellow Ledbetter - pearl jam


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2012)

Mellow *Yellow* by Donovan


----------



## Roddy (Jun 25, 2012)

*Yellow *Submarine...The Beatles


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2012)

Tie A *Yellow* Ribbon Round The Old Oak Tree by Tony Orlando :headbang:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 27, 2012)

:bump: 

Looks like I'm gonna have to play with meself, as usual.......wait that didn't sound right...lol...:rofl:

*Tie* Your Mother Down by Queen :headbang2:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jun 28, 2012)

I'll play with you - green eyes 
Lay *Down *Sally - Eric Clapton


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2012)

Down- 311


----------



## Roddy (Jun 29, 2012)

*Down* in a hole....Alice in Chains


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 29, 2012)

Pitfalls *In *Serving Warrants by the Melvins


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2012)

Caught somewhere in time - iron maiden


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2012)

Wasted years - iron maiden


----------



## Roddy (Jul 2, 2012)

*Years* of decay....Overkill


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2012)

boulevard of broken dreams - green day


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 2, 2012)

Pigs *Of* The Roman Empire by Melvins


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 3, 2012)

:bump:

Circle *Of* Power by Soundgarden


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 5, 2012)

:bump:

The *Power* Of Love by Huey Lewis & The News


----------



## Roddy (Jul 5, 2012)

*Love *shack....B52's


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 5, 2012)

Loud *Love* by Soundgarden


----------



## Roddy (Jul 5, 2012)

*Loud*er than hell...Motley Crue


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 5, 2012)

Highway To *Hell* by AC/DC


----------



## Roddy (Jul 6, 2012)

Ventura *Highway*....America


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jul 6, 2012)

Lost *Highway* - Hank Williams


----------



## Roddy (Jul 6, 2012)

Musta got *lost*....J. Geils

:ciao: OHC!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 6, 2012)

Janie's *Got* A Gun by Aerosmith


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2012)

Welcome to the jungle- guns n roses


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 7, 2012)

back in the saddle---aerosmith


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2012)

Get back---- Beattles


----------



## Roddy (Jul 7, 2012)

Running *back *to Saskatoon...Guess Who

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InO8trgZBWI&feature=related


----------



## Roddy (Jul 7, 2012)

Do you miss me darlin'....* Guess Who
*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2012)

I miss you - blink 182


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 8, 2012)

I Miss You -- Björk


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 8, 2012)

miss-ter bowjangles---nitty gritty dirt band


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 8, 2012)

Mister Crowley === Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 8, 2012)

misfits---neil young


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2012)

Forever in blue jeans - Neil diamond


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 8, 2012)

blue money---van morrison


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 8, 2012)

Moondance -- Van Morrison


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 8, 2012)

brown eyed girl---van morrison


congrats being red again XYZ


----------



## Roddy (Jul 8, 2012)

Into the mystic....*Van Morrison*


----------



## Roddy (Jul 8, 2012)

And it stoned me....*Van Morrison*


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 9, 2012)

I got *stoned* and I missed it......Dr Hook


----------



## Roddy (Jul 9, 2012)

Everybody must get *stoned*....Bob Dylan


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 9, 2012)

Too Rolling *Stoned* by Robin Trower


----------



## Roddy (Jul 9, 2012)

*Stone* in love....Journey


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 9, 2012)

Just Another *Love* Song by QueensOfTheStoneAge


----------



## Roddy (Jul 9, 2012)

Old fashioned *love song*....Three dog Night


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 9, 2012)

Another *Love Song* by Insane Clown Posse


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2012)

Love song - the cure


----------



## POTpoor (Jul 10, 2012)

Song for You,   leon russell


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2012)

Best of you - foo fighters


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 11, 2012)

roadhouse blues---the doors


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2012)

Soul man - blues brothers


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 11, 2012)

Nowhere Man....The Beatles


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 11, 2012)

Road to Nowhere-- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2012)

Fool to cry - rolling stones


----------



## Roddy (Jul 11, 2012)

*Fool *in the rain....Led Zeppelin


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 11, 2012)

Fool For you lovin__ Whitesnake


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2012)

Fool for the city - foghat


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 11, 2012)

The *Fool*, The Meddling Idiot by the Melvins


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2012)

American idiot - green day


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 11, 2012)

Proud To Be An *American* by Lee Greenwood


----------



## Roddy (Jul 11, 2012)

*Proud *Mary....CCR


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 11, 2012)

*Mary* Had A Little Lamb by Wings/PaulMcCartney


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 11, 2012)

mary had a little lamb---stevie ray vaughn


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 12, 2012)

*Little* Wing - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 12, 2012)

Crazy Little thing called love-- Queen


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 12, 2012)

Crazy Train....Ozzy


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 12, 2012)

train kept a rollin---aerosmith


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2012)

Drops of Jupitor - train


----------



## Roddy (Jul 12, 2012)

*Train* Train...Blackfoot


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 12, 2012)

Crazy Train --Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2012)

Crazy little thing called love - queen


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 12, 2012)

The *Thing* That Should Not Be by Metallica :headbang2:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 12, 2012)

*Not* Falling - Mudvayne :headbang:

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhqRMzoyV4g


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2012)

Free falling - Tom petty


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 13, 2012)

falling for you --Weezer


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2012)

Buddy holly - weezer


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 13, 2012)

My Name Is *Buddy* by Ry Cooder


----------



## POTpoor (Jul 14, 2012)

A BOY NAMED SUE,   Johhny Cash!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2012)

Hurt - Johnny cash


----------



## Roddy (Jul 14, 2012)

Love *hurts*... Nazareth


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2012)

Hurts so good / John cougar


----------



## Slowlyburn (Jul 15, 2012)

Johnny b* good* / Chuck Berry


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 16, 2012)

Big Bad *John* by Jimmy Dean


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2012)

Bad *Bad *Man........Fat Joe


----------



## Roddy (Jul 17, 2012)

*Bad bad* Leroy Brown....Jim Croce

Ahhhh the good ol' days


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2012)

Bad boys - Cops  (lol)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2012)

:rofl:

*Boys* Don't Cry by The Cure


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2012)

Big girls don't cry - fergie


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2012)

*Don't Cry* by Gn'R :giggle:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2012)

Cry Baby---Janis Joplin


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2012)

I looooove Janis....

Bye Bye *Baby* by Janis Joplin


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jul 17, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I looooove Janis....
> 
> Bye Bye *Baby* by Janis Joplin


 
*Baby* Come Back-Player...A GREAT song from the 70's.   

AG


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2012)

Back in black- ac/dc


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2012)

*Black* Clouds..........Papa Roach


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2012)

Gold on the ceiling- the black keys


----------



## Roddy (Jul 18, 2012)

*On* with the show....Motley Crue


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2012)

Talk shows on mute - incubus


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 18, 2012)

Man On The Silver Mountain-- Rainbow


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2012)

Silver blue and gold - bad company


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

Heart Of *Gold* by Neil Young


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2012)

Black Heart Inertia - Incubus


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

*Heart*breaker by Janis Joplin


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2012)

Unbreak my heart - toni braxton  lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2012)

My friends - the red hot chili peppers


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

Friends in Low Places--Garth Brooks


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2012)

Friends--Bette Midler


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 23, 2012)

*I'll Be There For You* by The Rembrandts :giggle::rofl::giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey you - 311


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 23, 2012)

*Hey You* by Pink Floyd


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey Bartender-- The Blues Brothers


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 23, 2012)

*Hey* Jude by The Beatles


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Under the bridge - the red hot chili peppers


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 25, 2012)

The song remains the same-Led Zeppelin


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 25, 2012)

Bar-X *The* Rocking M by The Melvins


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Rock the casbah - the clash


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 26, 2012)

I Wanna *Rock* !! - Twisted Sister

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRwrg0db_zY


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2012)

We're not gonna take it - twisted sister. 

(off to u tube for a listen, lol)


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 26, 2012)

*Not* Fade Away - The Grateful Dead eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2012)

Dead and bloated - Alice in chains


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 27, 2012)

Breakin' The Chains - Dokken


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2012)

Good song from my era. 

Just got lucky - Dokken


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 30, 2012)

mine too . . . 

In My Dreams - Dokken


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2012)

Caught somewhere in time- iron maiden


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

Until We Get *Caught*.........Hit The Lights


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 30, 2012)

Time to Kill --Over Kill


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

I Finally Got It Right This *Time*..........BJ Thomas


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 30, 2012)

I stand Alone --Godsmack


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2012)

I stand alone - jackyl


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 30, 2012)

I shot the Sheriff -Bob Marley


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2012)

Turn the page - bob segar


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

*Turn* It On, *Turn* It Up, *Turn* Me Loose......Dwight Yoakam


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 30, 2012)

dayummmmmmm duck that was good . . . 

Man *On* The Silver Mountain - Dio :headbang:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 30, 2012)

Over the Mountain-Ozzy:headbang2:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 30, 2012)

*The* Looks That Kill - Crue :headbang:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

In For The *Kill*.........La Roux


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 30, 2012)

The Killer of giants--Ozzy


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2012)

*The* Land *Of *Rape And Honey by Ministry


----------



## D3 (Aug 4, 2012)

Dark siDe of the moon by pink floyD


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 5, 2012)

Fear Of The *Dark* - Iron Maiden :headbang:


----------



## Roddy (Aug 5, 2012)

Run to the hills...*Iron Maiden*


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Aug 5, 2012)

screaming for vengeance- judas priest


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 5, 2012)

Turbo lover - judas priest


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 5, 2012)

Some Heads Are Gonna Roll - Judas Priest


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 5, 2012)

Burning down the house - the talking heads


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 5, 2012)

House of Pain - Van Halen


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 5, 2012)

King of pain - police


----------



## D3 (Aug 5, 2012)

King of the hill and I don't Know who its by haha


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Aug 6, 2012)

i cant stand losing- the police


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2012)

Time stand still - rush


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 6, 2012)

Still of the Night - Whitesnake


----------



## Roddy (Aug 6, 2012)

The *night* they drove ol' Dixie down....The Band


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2012)

In the end- linkin park


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2012)

*The End *by the Doors


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2012)

Man in the box - alice in chains


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 6, 2012)

New World Man - Rush


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2012)

*New World* Order by :headbang2: Ministry


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 6, 2012)

Different World--Iron Maiden


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2012)

The number of the beast- iron maiden


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2012)

*Number* Five With A Bullet by Taking Back Sunday


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2012)

100 years - five for fighting


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2012)

Room A Thousand *Years* Wide by Soundgarden


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 6, 2012)

Mouth For War --Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2012)

The riddle  - five for fighting


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 7, 2012)

Heaviness Of *The* Load by The Melvins


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 19, 2012)

*Of* A Lifetime - Journey (from their first album back in 1975 . . . when they used to trip out alot)

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JitzkI0wazc

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 19, 2012)

"Pride of Texas-- Texas Hippie Coalition


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 19, 2012)

Act *Of* Contrition - Shadows Fall :headbang:

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHodBLI8SNk


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 22, 2012)

The Land *Of* Rape And Honey by MInstry


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 22, 2012)

*The* Point *Of* No Return - Kansas


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 22, 2012)

No Halo--Black Water Rising


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 22, 2012)

*No* Quarter - Led Zeppelin . . . epic proportions

( . o O which I will play for you . . .  in exchange for a couple bong rips O o .)

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khLSrY4aBmA

yeah man :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey hey what can I do - led zeppelin

(my fav, lol)


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 23, 2012)

Can You Feel It -- The Jacksons


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 27, 2012)

Do *You Feel *Like We Do by Peter Frampton


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 27, 2012)

We Drink your blood--Powerwolf


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 27, 2012)

i drink alone---george thorogood


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 27, 2012)

*I alone* by Live


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 27, 2012)

slow ride---foghat live


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 27, 2012)

Ticket To *Ride* by the Beatles


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 27, 2012)

ride my see saw---moody blues


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 27, 2012)

Lick My Love Pump -- Spinal Tap


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 27, 2012)

:rofl: YYZ

alright lets see...

Loud *Love* by Soundgarden


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2012)

I love it loud - KISS


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 29, 2012)

The Rhythm Of *Love* - Scorpions . . . . :hubba:


----------



## Roddy (Aug 29, 2012)

*Love *Shack....B52's


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2012)

*Love* Buzz by Nirvana


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

Crazy Little Thing Called Love--Queen


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2012)

*Crazy* by Guns n' Roses


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

Roses for the dead--Funeral for a friend


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2012)

funeral for a friend - elton john


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 29, 2012)

*Friend* Of The Devil - The Grateful Dead

. o O (hmmm . . . Oakland Coliseum 1990 . . . lude version :doh: missed that one) O o .

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y7ODMjGaqk


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2012)

shout at the devil - motley crue


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 29, 2012)

Live Wire - *Motley Crue* :headbang:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dan K. Liberty again.

Lightening crashes ~ live


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 29, 2012)

When The *Lightning* Strikes - Aerosmith


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2012)

sweet emotion ~ aerosmith


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 29, 2012)

*Sweet* Child O' Mine - G'n'R


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2012)

civil war - G & R


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 29, 2012)

*War* Pigs - Black Sabbath :headbang2:

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZCyOWLrRTE


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

Dogs of War -Pink Floyd


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 29, 2012)

Low Rider - *War*

ahhhh cheech n chong . . . hehe :stoned: :bongin: :fly:

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TWS0Y9ihyA


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

Panama Red--New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2012)

Artificial *Red* by Mad Season


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

Red Sector A --Rush


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2012)

The *Red* by Chevelle


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

Redneck Woman--Gretchen Wilson


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2012)

Black *Magic* Woman by Santana


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 29, 2012)

My *Woman* From Tokyo - Deep Purple :headbang:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

From Here To Eternity --Iron Maiden


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2012)

*From* Point A *To* Point B  By Modest Mouse


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

My Soul Cries Out--Point blank


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2012)

Shine - Collective Soul


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

Moonshine Blues--Joshua James

hMPp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vzYvkd20cQ


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2012)

Roadhouse *Blues* by The Doors


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

2000 blues--ZZ Top


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2012)

Deacon *Blues* by Steely Dan


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

Blues Man-- Hank Williams Jr


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 29, 2012)

*Blues* for Allah - The Grateful Dead

'75 San Fran

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwRx55NU8qY


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

Whorehouse Blues--MotorHead


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 29, 2012)

*House* of Pain - Van Halen !!!!!!!!!!!!! :headbang:

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyDH4DZ-qJY


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 30, 2012)

King of pain - the police


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 30, 2012)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic -- The Police

(I met Stewart Copeland and then got to see him play live!)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 30, 2012)

thats freakin cool *YYZ*! 

The *Thing* That Should Not Be By Metallica


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 30, 2012)

Breaking The Habbit - Linkin Park.  

(They freakin rocked Monday night!!  )


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 30, 2012)

righton on SM :aok:

It's Not A *Habit* by K's Choice


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2012)

Have a drink on me - ac/dc


----------



## Roddy (Aug 31, 2012)

Count on *me*....Jefferson Starship


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 31, 2012)

Take On Me -- A-ha


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2012)

Come on Eileen - dexys midnight runners

(woohoo 80s!!)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2012)

They're Coming To Take Me Away Ha Ha-- Napoleon XIV

hMPp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBfxl_T6ldg&feature=fvwrel


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 31, 2012)

Stay *Away* by Alice In Chains


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 31, 2012)

Breakin' The *Chains* - Dokken

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4CSG5EXQbA


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 31, 2012)

Feel Good Hit Of *The* Summer by QueensOfTheStoneAge


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2012)

Hit me with your best shot- pat benatar


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2012)

Oops  lmfao!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 31, 2012)

*Hit** Me **With* *Your *Rhythm Stick - Ian Dury

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6idHmoe5EM


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 31, 2012)

did i win yet ??  :joint:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol

I'm your daddy - weezer


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 1, 2012)

Who's Your *Daddy* ?? - Toby Keith


----------



## Roddy (Sep 3, 2012)

*Who's *crying now....Journey


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2012)

Fool to cry - the rolling stones


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 4, 2012)

fool for the city---foghat "live"


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2012)

waiting for the end - linkin park


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 4, 2012)

waiting for the sun---doors


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2012)

people are strange - the doors


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 4, 2012)

*Strange* Magic by Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Roddy (Sep 4, 2012)

Mr Blue Sky....*ELO*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2012)

Mr. Mister - Broken Wings  lol


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 6, 2012)

little wing---stevie ray


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 6, 2012)

Rock 'n Roll Doctor - *Little* Feat

aaahhhhhhhhhhhhh . . . . 1975

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEOlTZGuLKM


----------



## Roddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Cool Change...*Little* River band


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 7, 2012)

Playin' In The *Band* - The Grateful Dead


----------



## Roddy (Sep 7, 2012)

Ophelia....The *Band*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2012)

We're an American Band - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Smokewun (Sep 9, 2012)

Where is the Bud - Triple Six Mafia


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2012)

Buddy Holly - weezer (love!)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2012)

hash pipe - weezer


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2012)

Beverly Hills- weezer


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 27, 2012)

Sweater - by Weezer


----------



## Pranic (Sep 27, 2012)

"the striped *sweater*" - spongebob squarepants   


lol didn't think anyone would come up with somethin did ya... j/p


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 27, 2012)

In *The* Freaktose the Bugs Are Dying by the Melvins


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 28, 2012)

*The* Song Remains *The* Same  *Freaktose* - Led Zeppelin

:fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey hey what can I do - led zeppelin


----------



## Marsrover1 (Sep 29, 2012)

shoot too thrill play to kill to many women with to many pills, shoot to thrill play too kill got my gun at the ready going to fire at will.......AC/DC shoot to thrill)


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 23, 2013)

:bump: Dirty White Boy - Foreigner

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81-ph0YYLOE

PAGE 100 PEOPLE, LET'S PARTY !!!

:clap:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 23, 2013)

mannish boy---muddy waters


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 23, 2013)

Go Fishing - Roger Waters

google this, it's really a beautiful piece of poetry

thx for picking up the bump, orangesunshine:48:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 23, 2013)

LONG HAIR COUNTRY *BOY   BY CHARLIE DANIEL BAND     :icon_smile:  *


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 24, 2013)

Longview -- Green Day (puke)


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 24, 2013)

the green manalishi---judas priest


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 24, 2013)

Green Grow the Rushes, O -- traditional


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 24, 2013)

The Trees They Grow So High - Traditional British folk song


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 24, 2013)

The Trees -- Rush


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 25, 2013)

*The* Spirit of Radio - *Rush*:headbang:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 25, 2013)

spirit in the sky : glenn frey


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 25, 2013)

Goodbye Blue *Sky* - Pink Floyd


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 27, 2013)

goodbye yellow brick road beatles


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 27, 2013)

Brick -- Ben Folds Five


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 27, 2013)

Another Brick In The Wall - Pink Floydd


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 28, 2013)

Another One Bites The Dust ~ Queen


----------



## key2life (Apr 28, 2013)

Dust in the Wind - Kansas


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 28, 2013)

Point of Know Return -- Kansas


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 28, 2013)

Carry On Wayward Son - Kansas


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 28, 2013)

Seventh *Son* of a Seventh *Son* - Iron Maiden


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2013)

Revelations - Iron Maiden


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (May 1, 2013)

Psycho Skin - *Iron* Cross:headbang:

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oql6QRNdfO4


----------



## key2life (May 2, 2013)

Psycho Killer - Talking Heads


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (May 2, 2013)

Some *Heads* Are Gonna Roll - Judas Priest:headbang2:


----------



## key2life (May 2, 2013)

*Roll* Another Number (For the Road) - Neil Young and Crazy Horse


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 2, 2013)

Red Red Wine -- Neil Diamond


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2013)

Red Barchetta ~ Rush


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 2, 2013)

Limelight -- Rush


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2013)

Trees ~ Rush


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 3, 2013)

Dreamline -- Rush


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (May 3, 2013)

Show Don't Tell - *Rush*


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

Passage To Bangkok - Rush


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 23, 2013)

*YYZ* by Rush :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

Red Barchetta - Rush


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 23, 2013)

*The Red* by Chevelle


----------



## Grower13 (May 23, 2013)

little red corvette --- prince


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

Red Red Wine - UB40 (I think??)


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 23, 2013)

*Old Red Wine* by The Who


----------



## Jimmy James (May 23, 2013)

Who are you - the who


----------



## Grower13 (May 23, 2013)

who made who    ac/dc


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2013)

Pinball Wizzard -the Who


----------



## orangesunshine (May 27, 2013)

mamas and the papas---california dreamin'


----------



## Grower13 (May 27, 2013)

hotel california------ the eagles


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2013)

Heartbreak Hotel - Elvis


----------



## cubby (May 28, 2013)

Sea of Heartbreak - Don Gibson


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2013)

Sea Of Love - Honeydrippers


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 28, 2013)

*Sea* of Sorrow - Alice in Manacles


----------



## Grower13 (May 28, 2013)

Alice In Chains - Rooster


----------



## key2life (May 28, 2013)

Little Red Rooster - Rolling Stones


----------



## Grower13 (May 28, 2013)

bob marley - red red wine


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 28, 2013)

*red red wine* - ub40:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2013)

Little Red Corvette ~ Prince


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 28, 2013)

*Little Red* Riding Hood by Sam The Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## orangesunshine (May 28, 2013)

little red rooster---the doors


----------



## key2life (May 28, 2013)

Fat Man in the Bathtub - Little *Feat*


----------



## orangesunshine (May 28, 2013)

fat bottom girls---queen


----------



## cubby (May 28, 2013)

The girls all get prettier at closing time - Mickey Gilley


----------



## orangesunshine (May 28, 2013)

some girls---rolling stones


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 28, 2013)

About A *Girl* by Nearvanna


----------



## orangesunshine (May 28, 2013)

girl you'll be a woman soon---neil diamond


----------



## cubby (May 28, 2013)

you aint woman enough to take my man - Loretta Lynn


----------



## orangesunshine (May 28, 2013)

man in black---johnny cash


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2013)

paint it black~ Rolling stones


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2013)

Black Heart Inertia - Incubus


----------



## cubby (May 29, 2013)

Long *Black* Veil - Lefty Frizzel


----------



## key2life (May 29, 2013)

Long Way Home - Tom Waits


----------



## orangesunshine (May 29, 2013)

home on the range---roy rogers


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2013)

Talk Shows On Mute ~ Incubus


----------



## key2life (May 30, 2013)

Something to Talk About - John Hiatt


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 30, 2013)

Quick And *To* The Pointless by Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2013)

Highway To Hell - AC/DC


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 30, 2013)

Hell Awaits - Slayer:headbang:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2013)

Heaven and Hell - Black Sabbath


----------



## cubby (May 30, 2013)

*Heaven* was a drink of wine - Merle Haggard


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2013)

knocken on heavens door---eric clapton


----------



## Grower13 (May 30, 2013)

Eric Clapton - I Shot the Sheriff


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2013)

eric clapton---blues before sunrise


----------



## Grower13 (May 30, 2013)

Eric Church - Smoke A Little Smoke


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2013)

smoke on the water---deep purple


----------



## cubby (May 30, 2013)

Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven


----------



## Grower13 (May 30, 2013)

Bryan Adams - Heaven


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2013)

stairway to heaven---led zep


----------



## Grower13 (May 30, 2013)

Guns N Roses - Knocking On Heaven's Door


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2013)

lawyers guns and money---warren zevon


----------



## cubby (May 30, 2013)

Warren Zevon - Werewolves of London


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2013)

londons burning---the clash


----------



## Grower13 (May 30, 2013)

Talking Heads-Burning down the house


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2013)

Down - 311


----------



## key2life (May 31, 2013)

Down By the River - Neil Young and Crazy Horse


----------



## orangesunshine (May 31, 2013)

harvest moon---neil young


----------



## key2life (Jun 1, 2013)

Walking on the Moon - The Police


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2013)

Talk Shows On Mute - Incubus


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 2, 2013)

come on Eileen-Dexy's Midnight Run

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2013)

Come Original - 311


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Nirvana - Come As You Are


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2013)

I Miss You - Blink 182


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 2, 2013)

The Rolling Stones- Miss You


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 2, 2013)

before you accuse me---eric clapton


----------



## cubby (Jun 2, 2013)

Eric Clapton - Cocaine


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 2, 2013)

cocaine blues---johnny cash


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2013)

Bell Bottom Blues - Derek and the Dominos


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 3, 2013)

blues before midnight---eric clapton and jj cale


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2013)

Midnight Maniac - Krokus


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 3, 2013)

after midnight---eric clapton


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2013)

Time After Time - Cindi Lauper


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 3, 2013)

Green Day - Time of your life


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 3, 2013)

life is a carnival---the band


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2013)

a day in the life~beatles


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 3, 2013)

that's life---frank sinatra


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 3, 2013)

VENUS IN BLUE JEANS-BOBBY VEE

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner


----------



## key2life (Jun 4, 2013)

blue money : van morrisson


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2013)

Big Money - Rush


----------



## cubby (Jun 4, 2013)

*Money* for nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## key2life (Jun 4, 2013)

Music for Money - Nick Lowe


----------



## Jimmy James (Jun 4, 2013)

Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably numb


----------



## key2life (Jun 5, 2013)

Portishead - Numb


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 5, 2013)

Linkin Park - Numb


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2013)

Burn It Down - Linkin Park


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground


----------



## key2life (Jun 5, 2013)

Burn The Witch - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 5, 2013)

A Song for *The* Deaf by Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 5, 2013)

Stone Temple Pilots - Out of time


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 5, 2013)

like a rolling stone---bob dylan


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 5, 2013)

Adele - Rolling in the deep


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 5, 2013)

smoke on the water---deep purple


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2013)

All The Small Things - Blink 182


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 5, 2013)

All the Lonely People- Beatles

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 5, 2013)

people are strange---the doors


----------



## key2life (Jun 6, 2013)

Galaxie 500 - Strange


----------



## key2life (Jun 9, 2013)

The Proclaimers --  I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles)


----------



## missabentley (Jun 9, 2013)

smokinmom: im diggin your taste in music  reps

Stone Love- Pepper


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 9, 2013)

True Love- Glenn Frey

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 9, 2013)

What Is Love? - Haddaway


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 10, 2013)

Tainted love- Soft Cell

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 10, 2013)

love hurts---nazareth


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2013)

Love Hurts ~ Incubus


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 10, 2013)

Whats Love got to do with it- Tina Turner

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 10, 2013)

can't buy me love---the beatles


----------



## key2life (Jun 10, 2013)

can't get there from here - rem


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey There Delilah ~ Plain White Tees


----------



## key2life (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey Nineteen - Steely Dan


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey Hey What Can I Do - Led Zeppelin


----------



## cubby (Jun 11, 2013)

hey Hey train - Johnny Cash


----------



## key2life (Jun 11, 2013)

Train in Vain - The Clash


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 11, 2013)

*In* the Freaktose The Bugs Are Dying by The Melvins


----------



## key2life (Jun 11, 2013)

The Flaming Lips -  The Big Ol' Bug Is the New Baby Now


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 11, 2013)

June *Bug* - Melvins


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 11, 2013)

Wildwood Flower - June Carter Cash


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

wild flowers---tom petty


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2013)

Wild Flower - The Cult.  

(Damn, now it's stuck in my head.  Off to YouTube to get my fix, lol)


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 12, 2013)

Flowers on the Wall- Statler Brothers

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner


----------



## key2life (Jun 12, 2013)

The Rolling Stones -  Dead Flowers


----------



## cubby (Jun 12, 2013)

The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil. :evil:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 12, 2013)

The Charlie Daniels Band - The Devil Went Down To Georgia


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

The band....up on Cripple Creek


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 12, 2013)

Luke Bryan - Muckalee Creek Water


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 12, 2013)

Black *Water* by the Doobie:joint: Bros. 

Love this song by the by....reminds me of when I was a young'in roadtripping with the family....


----------



## key2life (Jun 12, 2013)

Black Math - The White Stripes


----------



## Jimmy James (Jun 12, 2013)

BLACK  Sabbath  --- Paranoid


----------



## Irish (Jun 12, 2013)

boom boom pow by black eyed peas...


----------



## key2life (Jun 12, 2013)

Warren Zevon - Ray 'Boom Boom' Mancini


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

boom boom out go the lights---pat travers


----------



## key2life (Jun 12, 2013)

Richard & Linda Thompson - Shoot Out the Lights


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2013)

Have A Drink On Me - AC/DC


----------



## cubby (Jun 13, 2013)

Heaven Was A *Drink* Of Wine - Merle Haggard


----------



## key2life (Jun 13, 2013)

I'll Fix Your Flat Tire, Merle -  Pure Prairie League


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 13, 2013)

My Own Prison- Creed

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner  :tokie:


----------



## key2life (Jun 16, 2013)

*Pure* and Easy - The Who


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 17, 2013)

Peaceful Easy Feeling - The Eagles


----------



## key2life (Jun 17, 2013)

More Than A Feeling ~ Boston


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 17, 2013)

Boston-Peace of Mind


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 17, 2013)

Georgia on my Mind

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner  :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 18, 2013)

Carry On - Fun


----------



## cubby (Jun 18, 2013)

carry on my wayward son - Kansas


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 18, 2013)

son of a sailor     jimmy buffet


----------



## key2life (Jun 19, 2013)

Son Volt - Out of the Picture


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2013)

Walking On The Moon - the police


----------



## key2life (Jun 20, 2013)

The Clash - Police on my Back


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 21, 2013)

Rock The Casbah - The Clash


----------



## key2life (Jun 21, 2013)

Cradle Rock - Rory Gallagher


----------



## key2life (Jun 21, 2013)

Wilco - I Must Be High


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 21, 2013)

this must be love- little man tate

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 21, 2013)

Loud *Love*  Soundgarden


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 21, 2013)

I Love It Loud ~ KISS


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 21, 2013)

KISS - I Wanna Rock N Roll All Night


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2013)

I Wanna Rock ~ Twisted Sister


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Night Ranger - Sister Christian


----------



## cubby (Jun 22, 2013)

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Bob Seger- Night Moves


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2013)

Turn The Page ~ Bob Seger


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 22, 2013)

ifI could turn back time-Cher

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2013)

Time Stand Still - Rush


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Cyndi Lauper - Time After Time


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2013)

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun ~ Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Mötley Crüe - Girls, Girls, Girls


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2013)

Live Wire ~ Mötley Crüe


----------



## key2life (Jun 23, 2013)

Live Evil - Miles Davis


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2013)

Alone ~ Live


----------



## DrFever (Jun 23, 2013)

manowar  warrior of the world

youtube.com/watch?v=AJ0sW7KOFhU


dio   holy diver 

youtube.com/watch?v=bkysjcs5vFU


----------



## DrFever (Jun 23, 2013)

metalica  Unforgiven 

youtube.com/watch?v=TUHFfR8hWcA

 metalica one 

youtube.com/watch?v=aSNJ00iAZ7I


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Another One Bites The Dust ~ Queen


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

Kansas - Dust In The Wind


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

In The End ~ Linkin Park


----------



## key2life (Jun 25, 2013)

Back in the Woods - Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Back In Black - AC/DC


----------



## key2life (Jun 25, 2013)

Snow Patrol - Black And Blue


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Black Heart Inertia ~ Incubus


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2013)

*Heart* Shaped Box(giggity) - Nearvanna


----------



## key2life (Jun 25, 2013)

Box of Rain - Grateful Dead


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2013)

Purple *Rain* by Prince (or formerly that weird squiggly symbol thing)


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

Matchbox Twenty - 3AM


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 25, 2013)

twenty eight weeknd

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## key2life (Jun 25, 2013)

Eight Miles High - The Byrds


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

Jake Owen - Eight Second Ride


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Slow Ride ~ Foghat


----------



## key2life (Jun 26, 2013)

Johnny Cash - Slow Rider


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2013)

Hurt ~ Johnny Cash


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

johnny b good---chuck berry


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2013)

Good Riddance ~ Green Day


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 26, 2013)

Little Richard - Good Golly Miss Molly


----------



## cubby (Jun 26, 2013)

*Little* Feet - Dixie Chicken


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 26, 2013)

Alabama - Dixieland Delight


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Little wing....Stevie ray


----------



## key2life (Jun 26, 2013)

Too High - Stevie Wonder


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 26, 2013)

Ride Captain Ride-Blue Image

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2013)

Hate Me ~ Blue October


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jake Owen - Barefoot Blue Jean Night


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2013)

Some Nights ~ Fun


----------



## key2life (Jun 27, 2013)

More Fun in the New World - X


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 27, 2013)

heal the world- Michael Jackson

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## key2life (Jun 30, 2013)

Neil Young - Rockin' In The Free World


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Free - All Right Now


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 30, 2013)

till the world ends-Britney spears

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 1, 2013)

In The End ~ Linkin Park


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 1, 2013)

until the end of time- Justin timberlake

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## key2life (Jul 1, 2013)

Time and Motion - Rush


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 1, 2013)

motion math-Jega


lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## key2life (Jul 2, 2013)

Motion Pictures - Neil Young


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 2, 2013)

picture to burn-Taylor Swift

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 3, 2013)

Burn - Usher


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2013)

Burn It Down - Linkin Park


----------



## key2life (Jul 3, 2013)

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2013)

Tonight's The Night - Rod Stewart (I think??)


----------



## key2life (Jul 3, 2013)

Hot Rod Lincoln
-
Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hot for Teacher - Van Halen


----------



## key2life (Jul 5, 2013)

Wild Night - Van Morrison


----------



## key2life (Jul 5, 2013)

Crazy On You - Heart


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2013)

Lets Go Crazy ~ Prince


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 5, 2013)

crazy town- Jason aldean

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## key2life (Jul 5, 2013)

Thin Lizzy - The Boys Are Back in Town


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2013)

Back In Black ~ AC/DC


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 6, 2013)

Paint it Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2013)

Black Heart Inertia ~ Incubus


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 6, 2013)

Heart-shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## key2life (Jul 6, 2013)

Put the Message in the Box - World Party


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2013)

Message In A Bottle - The Police


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 6, 2013)

the box n the hound- couious George

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2013)

Man In The Box - Alice In Chains


----------



## key2life (Jul 7, 2013)

Chris Isaak - Summer Holiday


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 8, 2013)

Summertime - Sublime


----------



## key2life (Jul 8, 2013)

Summertime Blues - The Who


----------



## happydaze (Jul 8, 2013)

Summer Time - Will Smith


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 8, 2013)

driftin blues- Eric Clapton

lovbnstoned  :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2013)

Bell Bottom Blues - Derek And The Dominos


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 9, 2013)

Blueberry Hill - Fats Domino


----------



## key2life (Jul 9, 2013)

Keep on Growing - Derek and the Dominos


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 9, 2013)

here's to growing up- avril lavigne

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hit em Up - Tupac


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2013)

Light It Up - Cypress Hill


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 11, 2013)

Dr Greenthumb  - Cypress Hill


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 11, 2013)

Lowrider - Cypress Hill


----------



## key2life (Jul 11, 2013)

Special Rider Blues - Blue Mountain


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2013)

Hold On Loosely ~ 38 Special


----------



## key2life (Jul 11, 2013)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - The Midnight Special


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 12, 2013)

special - delewe

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## key2life (Jul 12, 2013)

Ghost Town - The Specials


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2013)

Saturday Nite Special - Lynard Skynyrd


----------



## key2life (Jul 12, 2013)

Bay City Rollers - Saturday Night


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 13, 2013)

City of Silver Dreams - Sugarland


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 13, 2013)

Dream Weaver- Gary Wright

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2013)

Dream A Little Dream Of Me ~ Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## key2life (Jul 14, 2013)

Little King of Everything - Los Lobos


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 14, 2013)

everything lifehouse

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2013)

Hanging On A Moment ~ Life House


----------



## key2life (Jul 15, 2013)

Leave a Tender Moment Alone - Billy Joel


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2013)

Love Me Tender - Elvis


----------



## key2life (Jul 15, 2013)

Watching the Detectives - Elvis Costello


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2013)

Hit The Road Jack - Ray Charles


----------



## key2life (Jul 16, 2013)

Telegraph Road - Dire Straits


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 16, 2013)

take a back road- Rodney Jackson

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## key2life (Jul 16, 2013)

The Boys are back in Town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2013)

Boys Of Summer ~ Don Henley


----------



## key2life (Jul 16, 2013)

Summer Teeth - Wilco


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 16, 2013)

boys from oklahoma- cancadian band

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2013)

We're An American Band ~ Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## key2life (Jul 17, 2013)

Get the Funk Out Ma Face - Brothers Johnson


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2013)

All The Small Things ~ Blink 182


----------



## key2life (Jul 17, 2013)

Itchycoo Park - Small Faces


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2013)

Numb ~ Linkin Park


----------



## cubby (Jul 17, 2013)

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2013)

Feeling *Numb* by Fall


----------



## key2life (Jul 17, 2013)

Falling Slowly - Glen Hansard and Marketa Irglova (Once)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2013)

Free Falling ~ Tom Petty


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2013)

Can't Help *Falling* In Love by Elvis


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2013)

Help ~ The Beatles


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2013)

With A Little *Help* From My Friends by Joe Cock:giggle:er


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2013)

Little Red Corvette-Prince


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2013)

Artificial *Red* - Mad Season


----------



## key2life (Jul 18, 2013)

New Riders Of The Purple Sage - Panama Red


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2013)

*Riders* On The Storm - The DOORS Of Perception


----------



## key2life (Jul 18, 2013)

Stormy Monday - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2013)

*Monday Monday* by the Mamma's and The Papa's


----------



## key2life (Jul 18, 2013)

Papa was a Rolling Stone - The Temptations


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2013)

Like A Stone ~ Audioslave


----------



## cubby (Jul 19, 2013)

Cover of the Rolling Stone - Dr. Hook


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2013)

Undercover Of The Night ~ The Rolling Stones


----------



## key2life (Jul 19, 2013)

Night in my Veins - The Pretenders


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2013)

*Night* Of A Thousand Furry Toys------Pink Floyd


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 19, 2013)

Monday Monday  - Mama n the papa

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## cubby (Jul 19, 2013)

*Papa* was a rolling stone - The Temptations.


----------



## key2life (Jul 19, 2013)

Rolling - Randy Newman


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Waiting On A Friend - Rolling Stones


----------



## key2life (Jul 20, 2013)

Tired of Waiting for You - The Kinks


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 20, 2013)

we just belong _ close to U  carpenters

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Somewhere I Belong ~ Linkin Park


----------



## key2life (Jul 20, 2013)

We Belong Together - Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2013)

We Belong ~ Pat Benetar


----------



## key2life (Jul 21, 2013)

Short Skirt Long Jacket - Cake


----------



## cubby (Jul 21, 2013)

Long Black Veil - Lefty Frizzel


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2013)

Love cake!!

Longview ~ Green Day


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 21, 2013)

long haied country boy-C. Daniels Band

lovbnsroned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank God I'm A Country Boy ~ John Denver


----------



## key2life (Jul 21, 2013)

Smokin' In The Boys Room - Brownsville Station


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2013)

Smokin' in the boys room ~ Van Halen. (Lol)


----------



## key2life (Jul 22, 2013)

Smokin' - Boston


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 22, 2013)

my smoking song-lil wyte

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2013)

Love Song ~ The Cure


----------



## key2life (Jul 22, 2013)

The Song Remains the Same - Led Zeppelin


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2013)

Same Ol Song And Dance ~ Aerosmith


----------



## key2life (Jul 23, 2013)

Your Mama Don't Dance - Loggins & Messina


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't Tell Me You Love Me ~ Night Ranger


----------



## key2life (Jul 23, 2013)

I Love Marijuana	 - 	Linval Thompson  :icon_smile:


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nirvana - Marijuana


----------



## key2life (Jul 28, 2013)

*About a Girl - Nirvana*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2013)

I Got A Girl - Tripping Daisy.  (Awesome tune!)


----------



## key2life (Aug 20, 2013)

You Really Got Me - The Kinks


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2013)

I Miss You ~ Blink 182


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2013)

Drink Drank Drunk- Whiskeydick


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2013)

Why Don't We Get Drunk And Screw ~ Jimmy Buffet


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2013)

Under Pressure- David Bowie


----------



## key2life (Aug 31, 2013)

Under The Milky Way - The Church


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 3, 2013)

Under The Bridge by Chili Peppers


----------



## key2life (Sep 3, 2013)

Under The Big Black Sun - X


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2013)

Black Hole Sun ~ Sound Garden


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 5, 2013)

Bible Black-- Black Sabath


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 5, 2013)

man in black---johnny cash


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2013)

*Black *Sabbath - Black Sabbath


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 5, 2013)

black dog---led zeppelin


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2013)

Black Heart Inertia ~ Incubus


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2013)

With Yo *Heart* Not Yo Hands - Malfunkshun/Melvins


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 5, 2013)

heart of gold---neil young


----------



## key2life (Sep 5, 2013)

Love Over Gold - Dire Straits


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2013)

Radar *Love* by Golden Earring


----------



## Gary Ganja (Sep 5, 2013)

All gold everything - trinidad james


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2013)

All The Leaves Are Brown by mammy's and pappy's


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 5, 2013)

mr brown stone---guns and roses


----------



## key2life (Sep 5, 2013)

And It Stoned Me - Van Morrison


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 5, 2013)

brown eyed girl---van morrison


----------



## key2life (Sep 5, 2013)

Some Girls &#8211; The Rolling Stones


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2013)

Girls Girls Girls ~ Mötley Crue


----------



## key2life (Sep 6, 2013)

Cowgirl in the Sand - Neil Young and Crazy Horse


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 6, 2013)

Stop *In The* Name Of Love by The Supremes


----------



## key2life (Sep 6, 2013)

Love Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 6, 2013)

Loud* Love* :hubba: by Soundgarden


----------



## key2life (Sep 6, 2013)

Love Is All Around - Joan Jett And The Blackhearts


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 6, 2013)

(*All Around* The World The) Same Song by Digital  Underground


----------



## key2life (Sep 6, 2013)

Never Ending Song Of Love - Delaney and Bonnie & Friends


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 6, 2013)

Another Love *Song* by QueensOfTheStonedAge


----------



## key2life (Sep 6, 2013)

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 6, 2013)

*Rhapsody* in Blue by George Gershwin
(I use to run tech for theaters...lol...)


----------



## key2life (Sep 6, 2013)

Blue Sky Mine &#8211; Midnight Oil 
(I dig Gershwin, btw)


----------



## PokeyPuppy420 (Sep 6, 2013)

key2life said:
			
		

> Blue Sky Mine  Midnight Oil
> (I dig Gershwin, btw)



Wheel in the *Sky* - Journey


----------



## key2life (Sep 7, 2013)

Wheels &#8211; Foo Fighters


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2013)

Best Of You - Foo Fighters


----------



## key2life (Sep 7, 2013)

The Best of Times - Styx


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 19, 2013)

Eye *Of* The Hurricane - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 19, 2013)

Searching With My Good *Eye* Closed by Soundgarden:headbang2:


----------



## key2life (Sep 20, 2013)

Alvin Youngblood Hart - Dancing With Tears in My Eyes


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 20, 2013)

Eyes Without a Face ~ Billy Idol


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2013)

Everybody Wants You  ~ Billy Squier


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2013)

Lonely Is The Night ~ Billy Squier


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 20, 2013)

The song remains the same--Led Zepplin


----------



## key2life (Sep 21, 2013)

Same Old Song and Dance - Aerosmith


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 21, 2013)

Let's Dance ~ David Bowie


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 21, 2013)

- Dance With The Devil--Daniel Desnoyers -


----------



## key2life (Sep 21, 2013)

Christine's Tune (Devil in Disguise) - Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## Gone2pot! (Sep 23, 2013)

Sing a mean *tune *kid
CHICAGO


----------



## key2life (Sep 23, 2013)

ZZ Top - Jesus Just Left Chicago


----------



## Gone2pot! (Sep 23, 2013)

_Jesus_, Take The Wheel
Carrie Underwood


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 23, 2013)

Stuck In The Middle With You - Stealers *Wheel*


----------



## key2life (Sep 23, 2013)

Tonight I'm Gonna Rock *You* Tonight - Spinal Tap


----------



## key2life (Sep 23, 2013)

Good Day In Hell - Eagles


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2013)

Good Riddance ~ Green Day


----------



## key2life (Sep 24, 2013)

Day After Day - Badfinger


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 24, 2013)

As Time *Goes By* by Herman Hupfield


----------



## key2life (Sep 24, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> As Time *Goes By* by Herman Hupfield



"You played it for her, you can play it for me.  Play it, Sam.  Play As Time Goes By."  --  Classic!

Time Of The Season - The Zombies


----------



## key2life (Sep 24, 2013)

I Walked with a Zombie - Roky Erickson


----------



## key2life (Sep 24, 2013)

You Go To My Head - Bud Powell


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 25, 2013)

*Head* Injury by Soundgarden


----------



## key2life (Sep 25, 2013)

Dead Milkmen - Little Man In My Head


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 25, 2013)

I love the song Bitchin Camaro, ever heard it, *key2life*?

*Man In* The Box by Alice In chains


----------



## key2life (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah, I dig it!  hMPp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1v3CzvQ9e_w

Box of Rain - Grateful Dead


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 25, 2013)

Purple Rain ~ Prince


----------



## key2life (Sep 25, 2013)

Led Zeppelin - The Rain Song


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 25, 2013)

key2life said:
			
		

> Led Zeppelin - The Rain Song



Have You Ever Seen the Rain? ~ Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 25, 2013)

Who's Crying Now? ~ Journey


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 25, 2013)

The Fool on the hill -The Beatles


----------



## lovbnstoned (Sep 25, 2013)

I miss my music,,,, got a new computer n cant find a place to login to iTunes,,,  I got about 60 bucks tiyed up in music n just can';t find a login for iTunes
   can anyone help me

lovbnstoned     hate ben stoned with no music


----------



## key2life (Sep 26, 2013)

Sorry, bro - no experience with iTunes.

Fool for the City - Foghat


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2013)

The *Fool*, The Meddling Idiot by the Melvins


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2013)

HappyHead said:
			
		

> whitesnake : crying in the rain
> 
> @7ge's, "bitchin camero, bitchin camero, I ran over my neighbor!




:rofl:

:stoned:

:joint:

:stoned:

:rofl:


----------



## key2life (Sep 26, 2013)

Idiot Wind - Bob Dylan


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 26, 2013)

Against the Wind ~ Bob Seger


----------



## key2life (Sep 27, 2013)

Little Feat &#8211; Dixie Chicken


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 27, 2013)

*Little* Wing by Jimi Hendrix


----------



## key2life (Sep 27, 2013)

Venus and Mars - Wings


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 27, 2013)

She Chokes Her Dying Breath *And* Does It In My Face by the Melvins:headbang:


----------



## key2life (Sep 28, 2013)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:  That's one I never heard!

face to the floor - chevelle


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 29, 2013)

Out of The Shadows--Iron Maiden


----------



## Growdude (Sep 29, 2013)

Moody Blues - I know your *out *there somewhere


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 29, 2013)

The Friends I never met --Andy McGee


----------



## key2life (Sep 29, 2013)

*There* She Goes - John Prine


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 29, 2013)

Every Little Thing She Does is Magic ~ The Police


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 29, 2013)

Black Magic Woman-- Santana


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2013)

Black Heart Inertia ~ Incubus


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 1, 2013)

Back in Black ~ AC/DC


----------



## key2life (Oct 1, 2013)

Black Friday - Steely Dan


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 1, 2013)

*Black* Sabbath - Black Sabbath


----------



## key2life (Oct 1, 2013)

Black Magic Woman - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 2, 2013)

Devil Woman- Cliff Richard

lovbnstoned


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 2, 2013)

Woman ~ John Lennon


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2013)

Imagine ~ John Lennon


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 2, 2013)

Just My Imagination - The Temptations


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 2, 2013)

my girl---the temptations


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 2, 2013)

Girl, Interrupted...

No wait...that's a movie...

Island Girl ~ Elton John


----------



## key2life (Oct 2, 2013)

Some Girls &#8211; The Rolling Stones


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 2, 2013)

Rainbow Connection--Kermit the Frog


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 2, 2013)

The Legend of Wooley Swamp-- Charley Danials Band


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2013)

Daniel ~ Elton John


----------



## key2life (Oct 3, 2013)

Bruised Orange - John Prine


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 3, 2013)

The Power Of *Orange* Knickers by Tori Amos


----------



## key2life (Oct 3, 2013)

The Power of Love - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 3, 2013)

I Love You ~ Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 4, 2013)

Love is a Battlefield ~ Pat Benetar


----------



## key2life (Oct 4, 2013)

Love Will Tear Us Apart - Joy Division


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2013)

Live Will Keep Us Together ~ Captain & Tinelle


----------



## key2life (Oct 5, 2013)

Let's Work Together - Canned Heat


----------



## Melvan (Oct 5, 2013)

Let's Stay Together-Al Green


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy Together- Turtles   n oldie goldie

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
Olstoner :tokie:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 6, 2013)

Don't Worry, Be *Happy* - Bobby McFerrineace:


----------



## key2life (Oct 6, 2013)

Don't You Worry 'Bout A Thing - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Gone2pot! (Oct 6, 2013)

*A *Woman Left Lonely
_Janis Joplin_


----------



## Melvan (Oct 6, 2013)

It's a Lonely Ole Night-John Mellancamp


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 6, 2013)

We've Got Tonight ~ Bob Seger


----------



## key2life (Oct 6, 2013)

We Belong Together - Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 6, 2013)

We Belong ~ Pat Benetar


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 6, 2013)

We are young-- Fun


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Neil Young - Rockin' In The Free World


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 6, 2013)

It's a Heartache ~ Kim Carnes


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Bonnie Tyler - It's a heartache


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 6, 2013)

Total Eclipse of the Heart ~ Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Heart - Crazy On You


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 6, 2013)

Crazy Train--Ozzy Osborne


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Train - 50 Ways to Say Goodbye


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 6, 2013)

Crazy for You ~ Madonna


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 6, 2013)

Don't You Know--GZR


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2013)

Don't You a Want Me ~ Human League


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 7, 2013)

Always Wanting You--Merle Haggard


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2013)

I Miss You ~ Blink 182


----------



## key2life (Oct 7, 2013)

I Hate Myself For Loving You  - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 7, 2013)

( I know ) i'm losing You rare earth

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 7, 2013)

I Love You ~ Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2013)

Aww, I love u too Auburn.  Lolol.

I Miss You ~ Incubus


----------



## Melvan (Oct 7, 2013)

You Make Me Feel Like Dancing-Leo Sayer


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 7, 2013)

king harvest - Dancing in the Moonlight



just in case...  hxxp://youtu.be/g5JqPxmYhlo


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 8, 2013)

Abigail ~ King Diamond


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 8, 2013)

Love on the Rocks ~ Neil Diamond


----------



## key2life (Oct 8, 2013)

Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## Melvan (Oct 8, 2013)

Diamonds are a Girl's Best Friend-Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mötley Crüe - Girls, Girls, Girls


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 8, 2013)

California Girls ~ Katy Perry


----------



## key2life (Oct 9, 2013)

Girl Watcher - The O'Kaysions


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 9, 2013)

My Best Friends Girl ~ The Cars


----------



## key2life (Oct 9, 2013)

Girls Talk - Dave Edmunds


----------



## Melvan (Oct 9, 2013)

Girls, Girls, Girls-Motley Crue


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 9, 2013)

Shout at the Devil --Motley Crue


----------



## key2life (Oct 9, 2013)

Devil With The Green Eyes - Matthew Sweet


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 9, 2013)

The Devil Went Down to Georgia ~ Charlie Daniels


----------



## key2life (Oct 9, 2013)

Down By The Seaside - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 9, 2013)

Down By the River ~ Neil Young


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 9, 2013)

Green River ~ Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 9, 2013)

river of dreams- billy joel

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 9, 2013)

dream weaver  forgot the band name,,  will this b ok ??

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## key2life (Oct 10, 2013)

Dream Police - Cheap Trick


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2013)

Roxanne ~ The Police


----------



## key2life (Oct 10, 2013)

Police On My Back - The Clash


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 10, 2013)

back to December-taylor swift

lovbnstoned  
olstoner


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 10, 2013)

December Morn - Neil Diamond


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 10, 2013)

Shinedown - Diamond Eyes


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 10, 2013)

Love on the Rocks ~ Neil Diamond


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 10, 2013)

We sold our souls for Rock and Roll--Black Sabbath


----------



## key2life (Oct 10, 2013)

Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2013)

Black Heart Inertia ~ Incubus


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 10, 2013)

Black Betty - Ram Jam!!:joint:

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IousTfdD-Uo


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 10, 2013)

Black Tooth Grin--Whiskeydick


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2013)

Black Hole Sun ~ Sound Garden


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 11, 2013)

The Lady in black, Uriah Heep


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Black and Silver, BOC


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 11, 2013)

Leather and Lace ~ Stevie Nicks & Don Henley


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 11, 2013)

all hail to Leather, BOC


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 11, 2013)

Didn't We Have It All ~ Whitney Houston


----------



## key2life (Oct 11, 2013)

Houston / Houston Vamp - Boyer and Talton


----------



## Melvan (Oct 11, 2013)

Sorry to interrupt, but I'm confused. I thought it was just a word from the title we could use, not the artist.

And, is the word "and" one that is use to put the train on another track. If so, here I go.

And the Beat Goes On-Orbit


----------



## key2life (Oct 11, 2013)

Waaaay back on page 2 of this thread someone used the artist's name, so I've been playing it that way.  "And" is fine, too, I think.  


A lot of the time people post thinking it's the 'What are you listening to?' thread, and it makes no sense at all!

:48:

*Save It For Later - The English Beat*


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 12, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Sorry to interrupt, but I'm confused. I thought it was just a word from the title we could use, not the artist.
> 
> And, is the word "and" one that is use to put the train on another track. If so, here I go.
> 
> And the Beat Goes On-Orbit



We Got the Beat ~ The Gogos


----------



## key2life (Oct 12, 2013)

Beat On The Brat - Ramones


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 12, 2013)

Go With The Flow-- Queens Of The Stonedage


----------



## key2life (Oct 12, 2013)

Within You And Without You - The Beatles


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 12, 2013)

I Love You ~ Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## key2life (Oct 12, 2013)

Love Is The Drug - Roxy Music


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 12, 2013)

I Want a New Drug ~ Huey Lewis & the News


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 12, 2013)

- I dont like the drugs but the drugs like me--Marilyn manson-


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 12, 2013)

We Don't Talk Anymore ~ Cliff Richard


----------



## key2life (Oct 12, 2013)

I Talk To The Wind - King Crimson


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 12, 2013)

Ride Like the Wind ~ Christopher Cross


----------



## key2life (Oct 12, 2013)

I Know You Rider | Grateful Dead


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 12, 2013)

Panama Red -New Riders of the purple sage


----------



## key2life (Oct 12, 2013)

Panama - Van Halen


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 12, 2013)

Dancin' in the Street ~ Van Halen


----------



## key2life (Oct 13, 2013)

Born To Run | Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Running down a dream: Tom Petty and The Heart Breakers


----------



## key2life (Oct 13, 2013)

Moonage Daydream - David Bowie


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 13, 2013)

Daydream Believer ~ The Monkeys


----------



## key2life (Oct 13, 2013)

Believe In Life | Eric Clapton


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 13, 2013)

It's My Life ~ Bon Jovi


----------



## key2life (Oct 13, 2013)

My Girl Bill | Jim Stafford


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 13, 2013)

It's My Life ~ Billy Joel


----------



## key2life (Oct 13, 2013)

My Sharona | The Knack


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 13, 2013)

It's My Turn ~ Whitney Houston


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 13, 2013)

turn turn turn-the Byrds

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## key2life (Oct 14, 2013)

Turning Japanese | Vapors


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

Turn Your Love Around ~ George Benson


----------



## key2life (Oct 14, 2013)

Dark Horse | George Harrison


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 14, 2013)

horse with no name-  forget the band

lovbnstoned
olstoner


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> horse with no name-  forget the band
> 
> lovbnstoned
> olstoner


  AMERICA


 Ain't No Rest For The Wicked--Cage The Elephant


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

Rest Easy ~ Andrew Peterson


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2013)

Take It Easy ~ The Eagles


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

Take It on the Run ~ REO Speedwagon


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2013)

The Bad Touch--Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

You're Out of Touch ~ Hall & Oates


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 14, 2013)

do you wanna touch me-Joan Jet and The Black Hearts:fid: :banana: :guitar: :headbang:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2013)

For You--Staind


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

You Give Good Love ~ Whitney Houston


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Love Hurts- Nazarath


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

Love on the Rocks ~ Neil Diamond


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2013)

Rock The Casbah  - The Clash


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

Rock This Town ~ Stray Cats


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2013)

Rockin' In The USA - John Cougar Mellancamp


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

Born in the USA ~ Bruce Springstein


----------



## key2life (Oct 15, 2013)

Born Under a Bad Sign - Albert King


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 15, 2013)

Bad to the Bone ~ George Thorogood


----------



## key2life (Oct 15, 2013)

Montrose | Bad Motor Scooter


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 15, 2013)

She´s A Bad Mama Jama by Carl Carlton


----------



## key2life (Oct 15, 2013)

She's About A Mover - Sir Douglas Quintet


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 15, 2013)

She's an Easy Lover ~ Phil Collins


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 15, 2013)

Good By My Lover- James Blunt


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2013)

My Sacrifice--Creed


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 16, 2013)

:icon_smile: :holysheep: Good Bye To You-Patty Smyth  :hubba:


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 16, 2013)

I Hate Myself for Loving You ~ Joan Jett


----------



## key2life (Oct 16, 2013)

Dandy Warhols - You Were The Last High


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 16, 2013)

The Way We Were ~ Barbara Streisand


----------



## key2life (Oct 16, 2013)

Barbara Ann - The Beach Boys


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 16, 2013)

The Boys of Summer ~ Don Henley


----------



## key2life (Oct 16, 2013)

I Know What Boys Like - The Waitresses


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 16, 2013)

like a pray- Madonna

lovbnstoned
olstoner


----------



## key2life (Oct 17, 2013)

Like A Rolling Stone | Bob Dylan


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Moves Like Jagger ~ Maroon 5


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 17, 2013)

I *LIke*'em Big And Stupid by Julie Brown:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

I Miss You ~ Blink 182


----------



## key2life (Oct 17, 2013)

I Can Hear The Grass Grow - :icon_smile: - Move


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 17, 2013)

grow up-Cheryl Loyd
lovbnstoned 
olstoner


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 17, 2013)

*Up*, *Up*, and Away by the Johnny Mann Singers'


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 17, 2013)

Dance The Night *Away* - Van Halen


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 17, 2013)

We've Got Tonight ~ Bob Seger


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 17, 2013)

What I've *got* by Sublime


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 17, 2013)

I've Got a Crush on You ~ Frank Sinatra


----------



## key2life (Oct 18, 2013)

Strange Universe - Frank Marino and Mahogany Rush


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 18, 2013)

Jack the Knife ~ Frank Sinatra


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 18, 2013)

can't fine anything that starts with knife


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 19, 2013)

Man On *The* Silver Mountain - Rainbow . . . DIO!:headbang:


----------



## key2life (Oct 19, 2013)

Mississippi Queen - Mountain


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Queen of Memphis- Confederate Railroad


----------



## key2life (Oct 19, 2013)

Marc Cohn | Walking in Memphis


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 19, 2013)

Walk Like an Egyptian ~ The Bangles


----------



## herbie99 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Egyptian* Song ---- Radiohead


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 20, 2013)

Sad Songs ~ Elton John


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Song of the South- Alabama, Sweet potato pie and shut my mouth


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 20, 2013)

Southern Man ~ Neil Young


----------



## key2life (Oct 20, 2013)

The South's Gonna Do It | Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 20, 2013)

It's a Heartache ~ Bonnie Tyler


----------



## key2life (Oct 21, 2013)

Have a Heart | Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 22, 2013)

Heart of Glass ~ Blondie


----------



## key2life (Oct 23, 2013)

I Love The Sound Of Breaking Glass - Nick Lowe


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Breaking* the law- Judas priest


----------



## key2life (Oct 24, 2013)

The Clash - I Fought The Law


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 24, 2013)

*I* am *I* by Queensryche


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 24, 2013)

I love a rainy night-Eddy Rabbit


----------



## key2life (Oct 24, 2013)

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down | The Band


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 24, 2013)

down by the river---neil young


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 24, 2013)

Green River ~ Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## key2life (Oct 24, 2013)

Down On The Riverbed | Los Lobos


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 24, 2013)

Down on the Bayou ~ Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2013)

Down ~311


----------



## key2life (Oct 25, 2013)

Come On Baby Let's Go Downtown - Neil Young and Crazy Horse


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 25, 2013)

get *on* the good foot---james brown


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 25, 2013)

The Quick And *The* Pointless by queens of the stoner age


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 25, 2013)

the man in black---johnny cash


----------



## key2life (Oct 25, 2013)

Black Flag | King's X


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 25, 2013)

Back in Black ~ AC/DC


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 25, 2013)

black magic woman---fleetwood mac


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 25, 2013)

Woman ~ John Lennon


----------



## key2life (Oct 25, 2013)

Still Alive and Well | *John*ny Winter


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 25, 2013)

Stayin' Alive ~ Bee Gees


----------



## key2life (Oct 26, 2013)

Love And Rockets | So Alive


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 26, 2013)

snuggle


----------



## key2life (Oct 27, 2013)

I Got Stoned And I Missed It | Dr. Hook & The Medicine Show


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 27, 2013)

Turn to Stone ~ ELO


----------



## key2life (Oct 27, 2013)

Papa Was A Rolling Stone | The Temptations


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 27, 2013)

stoned love- Supremes


----------



## key2life (Oct 27, 2013)

Love Reign O&#8217;er Me | The Who


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 29, 2013)

me n bobby magee


----------



## key2life (Oct 29, 2013)

Rock n Roll | Velvet Underground

RIP Lou


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 29, 2013)

love is like a *rock*-Donnie Iris


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2013)

Rock N Roll Ain't Noise Pollution - AC/DC


----------



## key2life (Oct 30, 2013)

Crawling From The Wreckage - Rockpile


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 6, 2013)

Over *From* Under The Excrement by the Melvins


----------



## key2life (Nov 6, 2013)

Under The Milky Way | The Church


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2013)

Under The Bridge ~ The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## key2life (Nov 12, 2013)

Red House Painters | Katy Song


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2013)

Paint It Black ~ The Rolling Stones


----------



## key2life (Nov 12, 2013)

Black Betty - Ram Jam


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 12, 2013)

betty- brook fraser


----------



## key2life (Nov 12, 2013)

Iron Ore Betty | John Prine


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 14, 2013)

*Iron* Man by Black Sabbath


----------



## key2life (Nov 14, 2013)

21st Century Schizoid Man - King Crimson


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 16, 2013)

Man - The Birds  n The Bees


----------



## key2life (Nov 16, 2013)

Man In Black | Johnny Cash


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 16, 2013)

Black Magic Woman- Santanna


----------



## key2life (Nov 17, 2013)

Magical Mystery Tour | The Beatles


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 23, 2013)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic ~ The Police


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 23, 2013)

*Magic* by Pilot


----------



## key2life (Nov 23, 2013)

Sky Pilot - Eric Burdon & The Animals


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 23, 2013)

Letters From The Sky ~ Civil Twilight.  (An eerily beautiful song...must go listen, lol)


----------



## key2life (Nov 23, 2013)

King Crimson | The Sheltering Sky


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 23, 2013)

crimson n clover- oldie but goodie


----------



## key2life (Nov 24, 2013)

Wade in the Water - Clover


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2013)

Born In The USA ~ Bruce Springsteen


----------



## key2life (Nov 28, 2013)

Born Under a Bad Sign - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 28, 2013)

sign on-Earth,Wind n Fire


----------



## key2life (Nov 29, 2013)

Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 30, 2013)

Fire- J. Hendrixk


----------



## key2life (Dec 1, 2013)

Fire on the Bayou - The Meters


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2013)

Come On Baby Light My Fire ~ The Doors


----------



## key2life (Dec 3, 2013)

Light Up Or Leave Me Alone | Traffic


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 3, 2013)

*Leave Me Alone* by Michael Jackson


----------



## key2life (Dec 3, 2013)

I Drink Alone | George Thorogood and the Destroyers


----------



## key2life (Dec 14, 2013)

Two Trains | Lowell George


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2013)

Drops Of Jupitor ~ Train


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 30, 2013)

Number of the Beast--Iron Maiden


----------



## key2life (Dec 30, 2013)

Iron Man &#8211; Black Sabbath


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2014)

Black Heart Inertia ~ Incubus


----------



## key2life (Jan 3, 2014)

The Flaming Lips - Peace Sword (Open Your Heart)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 3, 2014)

*Peace* Sells But Who's Buying by Megadeeth


----------



## key2life (Jan 3, 2014)

What's So Funny 'Bout Peace, Love, and Understanding? - Elvis Costello


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 7, 2014)

You're *So* Vain by Carly Simon


----------



## key2life (Jan 11, 2014)

(You're So Square) Baby I Don't Care - Buddy Holly


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2014)

I Don't Care Anymore ~ Phil Collins


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 26, 2014)

*I* Can't Fight This feeling Anymore by REO Speedwagon


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2014)

I Miss You - Blink 182


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 28, 2014)

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 28, 2014)

*Night* Goat :headbang2: by The Melvins


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2014)

Lonely Is The Night - Billy Squier


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 28, 2014)

Bob Seger- Night Moves

http://youtu.be/_mRFWQoXq4c


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2014)

Hollywood Nights- Bob Seger


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 28, 2014)

Bob Seger - Still The Same


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2014)

Same old song ~ Four Tops


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2014)

Same old lang syne - dan fogelberg

(Bittersweet)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 31, 2014)

*Same old* song and Dance by Arrowsmith


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 31, 2014)

Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion 
:48:    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82cJgPXU-ik


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 31, 2014)

I Second That *Emotion* by :smoke1: Robinson


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 31, 2014)

Shinedown - Second Chance

http://youtu.be/H25ORRgLxdA


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 1, 2014)

One *Chance* by Modest Mouse

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6gYb1X-Xa8[/ame]


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2014)

One Of a These Nights -The Eagles


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 2, 2014)

Seven Bridges Road  - The Eagles 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE[/ame]


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 2, 2014)

*Road *House Blues by the Doors of Perception


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww-qVcLm97c[/ame]


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2014)

On The Road Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 1, 2014)

Goodbye Yellow Brick *Road* by Sir Elton


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 2, 2014)

Take a Back Road - Rodney Atkins


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 2, 2014)

We're not gonna *take* it by Twisted Sister


----------



## key2life (May 5, 2014)

Sister Ray - Velvet Underground


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2014)

*Velvet* Revolver- fall to pieces


----------



## key2life (May 10, 2014)

Bobby Vinton - Blue Velvet


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 11, 2014)

Blue Velvet


----------



## SmokinMom (May 11, 2014)

Slither - Velvet Revolver

http://youtu.be/BKz2U4fvA4U


----------



## key2life (May 11, 2014)

Wading In the Velvet Sea- Phish


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

Alannah Myles- Black *Velvet&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kAKYj7FmB4[/ame]


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 12, 2014)

*Black* Sabbath by Black Sabbath:headbang:


----------



## key2life (May 13, 2014)

Black Math - The White Stripes


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2014)

Black Heart Inertia - Incubus


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 14, 2014)

Take Another Piece Of My *Heart* by Janis Joplin


----------



## key2life (May 14, 2014)

Roll *Another* Number (For The Road) - Neil Young


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2014)

Rehab- Graffiti *The* World


----------



## key2life (May 15, 2014)

*World* Party - Give It All Away


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2014)

Danny Boone-*All* they wanna hear  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6ltTs6SSmQ


----------



## key2life (May 15, 2014)

*All* Along The Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2014)

*The* Beatles- Yellow Submarine


----------



## key2life (May 16, 2014)

International *Submarine* Band - Luxury Liner


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 16, 2014)

american band


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2014)

American Girl - Tom Petty


----------



## key2life (May 17, 2014)

Cowboys To Girls | The Mavericks


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 17, 2014)

cowboy lips


----------



## key2life (May 18, 2014)

Feeling Yourself Disintegrate - Flaming Lips


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2014)

More Than A Feeling -Boston


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 19, 2014)

more-junkie XL


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 19, 2014)

No *More* Mr. Nice Guy by Alice Cooper


----------



## key2life (May 20, 2014)

*Mr.* Skin - Spirit


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 21, 2014)

*Skin* Horse by the Melvins


----------



## key2life (May 21, 2014)

Fuckin' Up - Neil Young and Crazy *Horse*


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 22, 2014)

Horse with No Name


----------



## key2life (May 25, 2014)

The Stooges - No Fun


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 27, 2014)

*No* Sugar Tonight by The Guess Who


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 28, 2014)

sugar sugar- the Archies


----------



## key2life (May 28, 2014)

Grateful Dead | *Sugar* Magnolia


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 30, 2014)

Sugar Shack - Jimmy Gilmer and the Fireballs


----------



## key2life (May 31, 2014)

Love Shack | B 52s


----------



## Feralwolf (May 31, 2014)

*Love* Bites (So Do I) - Halestorm


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2014)

Love Hurts - Incubus


----------



## key2life (Jun 1, 2014)

Seven and Seven Is | *Love*


----------



## key2life (Jun 2, 2014)

*Seven* Screaming Dizbusters - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 4, 2014)

3's and* 7*'s by Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## key2life (Jun 4, 2014)

*Seven *Nation Army | The White Stripes


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 5, 2014)

Ur in the Army Now-C.J. Bollard

morning tokers


----------



## key2life (Jun 5, 2014)

*Now* I Wanna Sniff Some Glue | Ramones


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 5, 2014)

ur in the army now- C.J. Bollard


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 5, 2014)

stuck like Glue- Sugarland


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 5, 2014)

*Like* A Virgin by Madonna


----------



## key2life (Jun 6, 2014)

*Like* a Hurricane - Neil Young and Crazy Horse


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 6, 2014)

That's the way I *like* it by KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## key2life (Jun 6, 2014)

Nature's *Way* - Spirit


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 6, 2014)

*Way* Of The World by Flipper


----------



## key2life (Jun 6, 2014)

Husker Du - *Flip* Your Wig


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 6, 2014)

For _*Your*_ Eyes Only by Sheena Easton


----------



## key2life (Jun 6, 2014)

It's *Only* Rock and Roll - The Rolling Stones


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2014)

It's Alright - 311


----------



## key2life (Jun 8, 2014)

White Bird | *It's* a Beautiful day


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful Day ~ U2


----------



## key2life (Jun 8, 2014)

Day Tripper | The Beatles


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 9, 2014)

Day by Day- Doris Day


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Down *By* The River by Neil Young


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 9, 2014)

Down - 311


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 10, 2014)

Down to the River to Pray-Allison Krause & the Union Station


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 10, 2014)

*River* of Deceit by Mad Season


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2014)

Best Of You ~ Foo Fighters


----------



## key2life (Jun 10, 2014)

Wish You Were Here | Pink Floyd


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 11, 2014)

I wish by Stevie Wonder


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2014)

I Miss You - Blink 182


----------



## key2life (Jun 13, 2014)

Spin Doctors | Little Miss Can't Be Wrong


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 14, 2014)

Spin the Black Circle By Pearl Jam


----------



## key2life (Jun 15, 2014)

Perfect Circle | REM


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 15, 2014)

Perfect Strangers ~ Deep Purple


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 15, 2014)

strangers in the night Frank Sinatra


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 15, 2014)

Night Moves - Bob Segar


----------



## key2life (Jun 15, 2014)

Night In My Veins - The Pretenders


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 16, 2014)

saturday night- oldies but goldie ,, can't remeber who the singer is but ,, this song is a classic


----------



## key2life (Jun 16, 2014)

One More Saturday Night | Grateful Dead


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 17, 2014)

One is the Lonelist - Three Dog Night


----------



## key2life (Jun 17, 2014)

One For My Baby | Frank Sinatra


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm the One Mary J. Bilge


----------



## key2life (Jun 18, 2014)

Jonathan Richman | There's Something About Mary


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 19, 2014)

Something To Talk About - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## key2life (Jun 19, 2014)

I Talk To The Wind | King Crimson


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 19, 2014)

Dust In The Wind - Kansas


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 19, 2014)

Blown in the Wind-Door's


----------



## key2life (Jun 19, 2014)

Hide in the Pickling Jar | Buckethead


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2014)

*In* The Freaktose The Bugs Are Dying by the Melvins


----------



## key2life (Jun 19, 2014)

If You Don't Know Me By Now | Harold Melvin & the Blue Notes


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2014)

Best Of You - Foo Fighters


----------



## key2life (Jun 22, 2014)

You Are The Best Thing | Ray LaMontagne


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 23, 2014)

Wild thing- troggs


----------



## key2life (Jun 23, 2014)

Wild Night | Van Morrison


----------



## jingo (Jun 23, 2014)

Rehab-Alabama 3


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 24, 2014)

Sweet home Alabama


----------



## key2life (Jun 24, 2014)

Home At Last | Steely Dan


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2014)

The Last In Line - Dio


----------



## key2life (Jun 24, 2014)

The Last Time | The Rolling Stones


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 25, 2014)

Precious Time- Pat benatar


----------



## key2life (Jun 25, 2014)

Precious | The Pretenders


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2014)

Precious - depeche mode


----------



## key2life (Jun 26, 2014)

Mod Lang | Big Star


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 26, 2014)

*Star* Dog Champion by Mother Love Bone


----------



## key2life (Jun 26, 2014)

I Wanna Be Your Dog | The Stooges


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 27, 2014)

HOUND dOG mAN- lENNY lE bLANC


----------



## key2life (Jun 27, 2014)

Led Zeppelin | Black Dog


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 28, 2014)

Long Black Train- Three Dog Night


----------



## key2life (Jun 28, 2014)

Gimme Back My Dog | Slobberbone


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 28, 2014)

Back in the USSR-Beatles


----------



## key2life (Jun 28, 2014)

Back in Black | AC/DC


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 29, 2014)

Back on the Chain Gang-The Prenders


----------



## key2life (Jun 29, 2014)

Funk #49 | The James Gang


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 30, 2014)

Funky Drummer-James Brown


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 30, 2014)

Play That *Funky* Music Whiteboy by Wild Cherry...


----------



## key2life (Jun 30, 2014)

White Man In Hammersmith Palais | The Clash


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 1, 2014)

You Got A killer Scene There, *Man* by Queens of the Stoner Age


----------



## key2life (Jul 1, 2014)

Mississippi Queen | Mountain


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 1, 2014)

*Queen* Of The Rodeo by AliceInChains


----------



## key2life (Jul 1, 2014)

The Court Of The Crimson King - King Crimson


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 1, 2014)

Leg *Of* Lamb by QueensOfTheStoneAge


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 1, 2014)

legs- ZZTop


----------



## key2life (Jul 2, 2014)

Shake a Leg | AC/DC


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 2, 2014)

shake it off- maria kerry


----------



## key2life (Jul 2, 2014)

Midnight at the Oasis | Maria Muldaur


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 2, 2014)

Midnight Confession- Grass roots


----------



## key2life (Jul 3, 2014)

Midnight Rider | Allman Brothers Band


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 3, 2014)

low rider by War


----------



## key2life (Jul 3, 2014)

Special Rider Blues | Blue Mountain


----------



## Light (Jul 3, 2014)

Knight *Rider* Intro theme - Knight Rider show


----------



## key2life (Jul 3, 2014)

Peace - A Theme | King Crimson


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2014)

Peace Sells - Megadeath.   

Damn, I gotta go listen to it now...:headbang2:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 4, 2014)

peace train---cat stevens


----------



## key2life (Jul 4, 2014)

Two Trains | Little Feat


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 5, 2014)

Just Missed The Train By kelly Clarkson


----------



## key2life (Jul 6, 2014)

Just A Gigolo | David Lee Roth


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 14, 2014)

Just Like *A* Woman by Bob Dylan


----------



## key2life (Jul 14, 2014)

Black Magic Woman - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 15, 2014)

magic carpet ride- Steppenwolf


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 15, 2014)

Puff :joint4: The *Magic* Dragon by Peter, Paul And The Lady (*snicker* "Mary")


----------



## key2life (Jul 15, 2014)

Every Little Thing She Does is Magic | The Police


----------



## WeedLover80 (Jul 16, 2014)

She Belongs To Me - Bob Dylan


----------



## key2life (Jul 16, 2014)

We Belong Together | Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2014)

We Belong - Pat Benetar


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 16, 2014)

*We* Are All On Drugs by WEEZER


----------



## key2life (Jul 16, 2014)

Drug Machine in Heaven  | The Flaming Lips


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2014)

I Want A New Drug - Huey Lewis and The News


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 16, 2014)

Because I got high...afroman


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 16, 2014)

Rocky Mountain high :stoned: by John Denver


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 16, 2014)

high voltage---ac dc


----------



## key2life (Jul 17, 2014)

Traffic | Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 17, 2014)

Boys From Oklahoma- Cross Candian Rag


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2014)

Boys Of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2014)

Feel Good Hit Of The *Summer* by Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## key2life (Jul 17, 2014)

Cum On Feel The Noize | Slade


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2014)

Cum On Feel The Noize - Quiet Riot

(Damn, must go listen now, been a few decades..lol)


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 17, 2014)

Only Love Can Break a Heart - Gene Pitney


----------



## key2life (Jul 18, 2014)

See Me, *Feel* Me | The Who


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2014)

Do You *Feel* Like We Do by Peter Frampton :headbang:


----------



## key2life (Jul 18, 2014)

The Dandy Warhols | We Used To Be Friends


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2014)

Why Can't We *Be Friends*? by War


----------



## key2life (Jul 18, 2014)

Why Don't We Do It In The Road? | The Beatles


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2014)

Why Don't We Get Drunk And Screw - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 18, 2014)

lets all get drunk tonight---afroman



http://youtu.be/90PM4TLNgsg


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 18, 2014)

drive better drunk---afroman


http://youtu.be/WA2J92HOQmw


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2014)

You're cracking me up os.  

Drive - Incubus. <3


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 18, 2014)

are u listening to afroman sm 

baby you can drive my car---the beatles


----------



## key2life (Jul 19, 2014)

I Can&#8217;t Drive 55 | Sammy Hagar


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2014)

I Miss You - Blink 182


----------



## key2life (Jul 21, 2014)

Are You Experienced? | Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 21, 2014)

Everybody Knows *You* Are Insane by Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## key2life (Jul 21, 2014)

Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere - Neil Young and Crazy Horse


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 21, 2014)

From Out Of *Nowhere* by Faith No More


----------



## key2life (Jul 22, 2014)

Can't Find My Way Home | Blind Faith


----------



## key2life (Jul 29, 2014)

Mama, I'm Coming Home | Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2014)

Mama Mia by Abba


----------



## key2life (Jul 30, 2014)

Mama Told Me Not To Come | Randy Newman


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2014)

Not An Addict - K's Choice


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 31, 2014)

Niot afraid by emenem


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm Not Your Steppin' Stone by The Monkees


----------



## key2life (Jul 31, 2014)

I Love Everyday People | Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Marsrover1 (Aug 2, 2014)

I Love Beer: Tom T. Hall


----------



## key2life (Aug 2, 2014)

Beer Drinkers & Hell Raisers | ZZ Top


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 3, 2014)

Highway toi Hell by AC DC


----------



## key2life (Aug 3, 2014)

Hard Nose the Highway | Van Morrison


----------



## Marsrover1 (Aug 3, 2014)

hard as a rock: AC/DC


----------



## key2life (Aug 3, 2014)

Rock the Casbah | The Clash


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 4, 2014)

We will Rock U  by Queen


----------



## key2life (Aug 4, 2014)

Rock Lobster | The B-52s


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 4, 2014)

For Those About to Rock (We Salute You) by AC/DC :headbang:


----------



## jingo (Aug 5, 2014)

Rock and Roll Fantacy-Bad Co.


----------



## key2life (Aug 5, 2014)

Long Live Rock | The Who


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 5, 2014)

Long Time. -  Boston


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 5, 2014)

Time in a Bottle by Alan Jackson


----------



## key2life (Aug 5, 2014)

Time the Avenger | Pretenders


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2014)

Time After Time - Cindi Lauper


----------



## Marsrover1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Time for me to Fly : REO Speedwagon


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2014)

Caught Somewhere In Time - Iron Maiden


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2014)

*Time* To Get Ill by Beastie Boys


----------



## key2life (Aug 7, 2014)

The Boys are Back in Town | Thin Lizzy


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 7, 2014)

Bad Bad *Boys * by Midi Maxi & Efti


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2014)

Bad Medicine - Bon Jovi


----------



## key2life (Aug 8, 2014)

Bad Motor Scooter | Montrose


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2014)

Bad Company - Bad Company


----------



## key2life (Aug 8, 2014)

Bad Time to Be In Love | The Jayhawks


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2014)

You Give Love A Bad Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## key2life (Aug 9, 2014)

Born Under a Bad Sign | Albert King


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 17, 2014)

Born In The U.S.A. - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## key2life (Aug 17, 2014)

Back In The USSR | The Beatles


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 18, 2014)

Back Where You Belong - 38 Special


----------



## key2life (Aug 18, 2014)

We Belong Together | Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 18, 2014)

We Belong - Pat Benatar


----------



## key2life (Aug 18, 2014)

We Gotta Get You A Woman | Todd Rundgren


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 18, 2014)

Evil Woman - ELO


----------



## key2life (Aug 19, 2014)

See No Evil - Television


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2014)

Say It Ain't So ~ Weezer

(Ok, well it doesn't go with the song before me but it's been over a month and I don't really care. )


----------



## lovbnstoned (Sep 26, 2014)

say U love me,, by Fleetwood Mac


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2014)

Loud LOve by Soundgarden


----------



## lovbnstoned (Sep 26, 2014)

maken love out of nothing at all- Air Supply


----------



## lovbnstoned (Sep 27, 2014)

All out of Love By Air Supply


----------



## key2life (Sep 28, 2014)

Son of Mr. Green Genes | Frank Zappa


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Son of a Sailor: Jimmy Buffet


----------



## key2life (Oct 4, 2014)

Sailor's tale | King Crimson


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 7, 2014)

set back children and you will hear a tale, Of the midnight ride of Paul Revere: sorry just had to go there


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 7, 2014)

Midnight Confession by grass roots


----------



## key2life (Oct 8, 2014)

Midnight Rider | The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Living After Midnight: Judas Priest


----------



## Purp (Oct 12, 2014)

Still *Living*: By Dee-Mack


----------



## key2life (Oct 12, 2014)

Living in the Past | Jethro Tull


----------

